# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/6/15



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lesnar's back and this Raw is in Chicago, so I might give this a watch. They usually try a little harder when they come to Chicago, so I'm hoping for a better than average show.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Calling it now
Ambrose is gonna lose his match if he has one.


----------



## LunaticAmbrose (May 26, 2015)

Last week's Raw was good and I'm also expecting this one to be good. We're in Chicago, Brock Lesnar will be there, I even heard rumors that one legend ill be appearing on Raw. It should be fun.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

LunaticAmbrose said:


> Last week's Raw was good and I'm also expecting this one to be good. *We're in Chicago,* Brock Lesnar will be there, I even heard rumors that *one legend ill be appearing on Raw*. It should be fun.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Calling it now
> Ambrose is gonna lose his match if he has one.


The RAW logo will be red.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

It's Yersel! said:


>


Not gonna be able to do it!

PS: We need a Jalen Rose meme.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt confirmed to be living rent free in Roman's head! :mark: Wish they would have name dropped Balor as the man who beat Owens, but he'll have his name mentioned on RAW plenty in the future.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bray Wyatt confirmed to be living rent free in Roman's head! :mark: Wish they would have name dropped Balor as the man who beat Owens, but he'll have his name mentioned on RAW plenty in the future.


Who knew the eater of worlds was so proficient at tax evasion? :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> Who knew the eater of worlds was so proficient at tax evasion? :hmm:


I like how they referred to the feud as being so one sided with him and Reigns. Well it had to be after Roman easily defeated him on the third leg of that gauntlet match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> Who knew the eater of worlds was so proficient at tax evasion? :hmm:


Let's not forget who his dad is now:


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing Brock trash the J&J's cadillac and beat up Kane as he's boarding a flight to Hawaii.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Owens gonna be pissed tomorrow.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Please don't let this Raw be as bad as last weeks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish they would tell us some matches ahead of time.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sounds like something big between owens and cena


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Please don't let this Raw be as bad as last weeks.


I think for the first time since the last time I fell asleep watching it the last time I didn't even finish Raw last week. I do foresee them putting forth a the very least a modicum of effort this week though, to try to get the ratings up at least a little.




deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


You're too late, it never ends to get in before!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

oops.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

According to Reddit, there's gonna be some NXT callups tonight. Charlotte is apparently one, but if /u/FalconArrow is to be believed, there's someone else too. I doubted the guy at first (blame the Metsfan debacle), but he's been right on everything he's called so far (KO on Raw, Samoa Joe debuting at Takeover, Ryback winning the IC title, Wyatt costing Reigns MITB).


So who's gonna be the 2nd person?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like how they advertised the awful tag team match main event for last week's Raw days before Raw. Yet, they're not advertising Brock being on Raw this week, in the very same preview from WWE.Com. They really don't do themselves any favors. fpalm Lets advertise the shitty tag match we've seen a million times over the past year, but lets not advertise one of Brock's very few appearances on Raw. Alrighty then..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I like how they advertised the awful tag team match main event for last week's Raw days before Raw. Yet, they're not advertising Brock being on Raw this week, in the very same preview from WWE.Com. They really don't do themselves any favors. fpalm Lets advertise the shitty tag match we've seen a million times over the past year, but lets not advertise one of Brock's very few appearances on Raw. Alrighty then..


They def need to advertise their strengths better, no doubt. Still I am hopeful that this show exceeds last week's.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I enjoyed Raw last week, thought it was a solid show. I am not expecting anything, but an enjoyable show.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I enjoyed Raw last week, thought it was a solid show. I am not expecting anything, but an enjoyable show.


We must have been watching different shows, because last weeks was horrible. 

And tonight i'm only watching because Brock's on.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

I think this is going to be the best raw of 2015 after their 2nd lowest ratting last week they need put a solid show and crowd will support them with that


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No matter what the quality, ratings well be same old. Ratings are subjective. They should be stronger, but not by much. I think the quality of raw right now is a personal opinion. I enjoyed it last week, other then the horrible main event saved by Wyatt lol, it was solid I Thought. Matches like Cena Cesaro, you don't see often is what Raw needs, different and unpredictable. As although it is sports entertainment, from a commercial stand point. This is purley a wrestling show.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Here's something to satisfy your Brock "fix" :








You're welcome. :lol



EDIT : Oh and Brock has a message for Seth on Monday :








(This is why Brock NEEDS Paul to "say something stupid" instead of him)


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock Lesnar.

Raw in Chicago.

Kevin Owens.

First time in awhile I can say I am interested to see this Raw.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Here's something to satisfy your Brock "fix" :
> 
> EDIT : Oh and Brock has a message for Seth on Monday :
> 
> ...


He's coming hard. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MmmGorgeous (Oct 13, 2014)

This is the first WWE event I'll be attending since I was a kid. I bought my ticket before KO's callup, so I already believe this is money well spent. If the legend who shows up tonight is who I think it is, I'm going to lose my shit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> He's coming hard. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


He seems to almost always say or do the most unintentionally-funny things every rare time he gets on the microphone, doesn't he? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> He seems to almost always say or do the most unintentionally-funny things every rare time he gets on the microphone, doesn't he? :lol


He does it so much I almost think it's on purpose. :lol


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Owens, Lesnar, Chicago.... This should be interesting :hmm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens/Lesnar backstage tease please with Heyman shaking Owens' hand for admiring his talent.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking forward to another Axellent edition of the longest running weekly episodic televison show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wanna see Rollins go all pencil again from the suplexes. *


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Debuts might happen tonight (at least according to falconarrow)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Debuts might happen tonight (at least according to falconarrow)



Care to specify[?]. But im not holding my breath yet.
If its true..Then thats awesome!!!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I saw that Vince is worried about the ratings and looking to do something good tonight. Hopefully this show is exciting. Maybe it won't be background noise tonight.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope they pull out all-the-stops.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*BORK. BORK PLS. :mark:*


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll be going tonight! it is my fourth WWE event. It is my nephew's third and my niece's first. We are gonna have a blast.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Reigns vs Kane...










Why does WWE hate me? I'm one of their nicer fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People are hopeful before Raw every week on this thread and it always turns out to be shit. :lmao


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

When are these threads being renamed to the Raw Disappointment Thread?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Want to know what would be fucking spectacular? A main event not ending with 10 people in the ring.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RAW be like*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Raw being in Chicago tonight should hopefully make the show a little more interesting. Looking forward to whatever Owens and Lesnar do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope Jack is on RAW. I could really use something nice.


----------



## GoldChain (Jul 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618150843020386304


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Heyman promo + angry Brock + Chicago + possible Cesaro match + Cena/Owens = :mark:


----------



## GoldChain (Jul 6, 2015)

Brock likely to be sporting his new shirt tonight:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618154040636112896


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork, Owens, Chi-town, maybe some debuts.. I'm coming hard. :brock4


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kane vs Reigns?

:wayans 

:gtfo


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

GoldChain said:


> Brock likely to be sporting his new shirt tonight:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618154040636112896


:jay That's how they follow up the Suplex City shirt? I doubt this will sell well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If Raw can give atleast one good Segment Tonight for my BDay, that would great. Looking forward to Paul E/Brock.


Wait It's Kane/Reigns again?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Brad Rheingans appear on Raw with Brock? If he does, JBL should somehow be involved.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane/Reigns again?!?!?!?!?!

:lel

They are seriously not EVEN TRYING.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> (This is why Brock NEEDS Paul to "say something stupid" instead of him)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Raw is in Chicago tonight, perfect night to :

- debut nxt talent because everyone there will know them,(sasha and charlotte are apparently backstage possibly working raw tonight)
- get cody rhodes over as cody rhodes again.
-for Brock to suplex the J&J mobile


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Cody comes back tonight, I hope he comes back as himself. Not this GAY fucking Stardust shit that some people actually somehow liked. fpalm Just have him come back as himself and admit their (one of many) mistake.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody as Cody is preferable to me, but I admire his commitment to the Stardust gimmick and he had some pretty interesting promos in character.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

First Raw I've stayed up for in like 6 weeks, better be worth it.


----------



## GoldChain (Jul 6, 2015)

Another Rollins promo that makes people turn the channel away: over or under 20 minutes?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ERMAHGERD The Bo$$ is backstage?*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zico said:


> First Raw I've stayed up for in like 6 weeks, better be worth it.


I often get about 30 mins/1 hour in and then think "ah fuck it" and go to bed.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I often get about 30 mins/1 hour in and then think "ah fuck it" and go to bed.


I always stick it out until the bitter end, no matter what :lol


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

5 simple Request for tonight

1) Start the show with something other than a Authority promo
2) Have a singles Main Event that doesn't involve Kane and Announce it early
3) A Brock Smash moment
4) A physical Roman/Bray moment and/or a In Ring Bray Promo
5) Cesaro acknowledging last week, signaling the start of his singles push.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Zico said:


> I always stick it out until the bitter end, no matter what :lol


not sure if that's dedication, masochism, or a little of both!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kane/Reigns again? :drake1

Think I'll just skip this Raw and watch Lucha Underground instead. They're not even trying at this point, so why should I try and bother to watch? Anything interesting happens and I can just catch it on Youtube later.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Considering last week's dismal rating, perhaps the brass will get their shit together this week. I'm not getting my hopes up after two weeks of overall weak shows. At any rate, this will be the first Monday in months where I don't have to get up at dawn the next morning, so I'm going to at least try and "enjoy the ride" :reigns2 

Time to crack open a few cold ones and get ready for RAW!!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I keep seeing tweets and that saying Charlotte and Sasha will be backstage and possibly debuting.

I just really want it to happen not because it'll be class, but just for the pop from the Chicago crowd and the following rant from Vince Russo saying "ITS ONLY IWC FANS CHEERING FOR THEM DAMMIT!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TIME FOR RAW!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I highly doubt Sasha and Charlotte are debuting. Maybe, maybe have a match to advertise something for NXT (or even a dark match), but...an actual debut just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Michael Buffer voice: Let's get ready to change the channnnnnneeeeeellllll...please, not another snoozefest.

Reigns vs Kane...yeah, that'll put butts in the seats. I think I'll instead watch rocks erode while that one is going on.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Idea.

Owens comes out, steaming over his loss to Finn. He demands his US title shot right then and there because deep down, he feels he can't function without a championship. Cena comes out and, while he originally agrees, he then walks out, stating that the US title match will happen on his terms, and that is two weeks from now at the ppv.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kane vs. Reigns? :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw hasen't even started, and already marks are bitching and moaning lol. De Ja Vu? Let's just see how it goes first.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

chosequin said:


> Kane vs. Reigns? :lol


You could take either one of those names out of your post, and the laughing face would still be accurate.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Idea.
> 
> Owens comes out, steaming over his loss to Finn. He demands his US title shot right then and there because deep down, he feels he can't function without a championship. Cena comes out and, *while he originally agrees, he then walks out, stating that the US title match will happen on his terms, and that is two weeks from now at the ppv.*


That would actually be really clever and well planned :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Raw hasen't even started, and already marks are bitching and moaning lol. De Ja Vu? Let's just see how it goes first.


Nothing wrong with bitching and moaning about Kane/Reigns 3414134.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Kane vs Reigns? Time for Kane to go over to go over another up and comer as if he needs it.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

If they're going to do Reigns vs Kane again, can this match just last 5 seconds (at the very least) before Bray interferes please!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now PW Torch is reporting they changed it to Reigns vs. Sheamus :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Sheamus? Looks like I'm not watching the show tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Now PW Torch is reporting they changed it to Reigns vs. Sheamus :lol


I bet my house it then ends up Reigns/Orton vs Kane/Sheamus

:booklel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Now PW Torch is reporting they changed it to Reigns vs. Sheamus :lol


Maybe even Vince had a moment of clarity.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

On the plus side. IT seems Austin is on the cover of 2k16. So, there's that.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Ryback vs Show and Reigns vs Sheamus part 1000 confirmed for tonight....looks like a recording and skip through the boring bits job.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Reigns vs. Sheamus! :mark: Looking forward to a great, hard hitting match from two of the best ring workers in the company.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing wrong with bitching and moaning about Kane/Reigns 3414134.


Kane and REigns? Your kidding, okay I apologize bitch away lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Nothing wrong with bitching and moaning about Kane/Reigns 3414134.


And that number doesn't take into account house shows....

Screw it, I don't think they can do anything original with a gun pointed at their heads. They'd just keep muttering Kane vs, Big Slow vs, Kane vs, Big Slow vs over and over.

Rylack and Big Slow...the Miz interferes...nobody cares. I might as well take some pills and go to sleep.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Has anyone else been watching Dark matter?

It feels like a huge Firefly rip off, but I'm still really into it.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Reigns vs Sheamus and Ryback vs Big Show have been announced via Twitter.


For the love of God man WHY!?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

im okay with Reigns vs Sheamus but please didnt we had Big Show vs Ryback last week?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

VitoCorleone said:


> im okay with Reigns vs Sheamus but please didnt we had Big Show vs Ryback last week?


We had Reigns vs Sheamus the other week as well man! After watching some 1993 Raws on the Network I did say I'd be a lot more appreciative for what we've got nowadays but this lack of creativity is past being laughable, boring and shite now.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well other then Reigns v Sheamus. Who else would he face, I mean options seem limited. He could squash a midcarder, but I don't know. At least theirs continuity their. Show and Ryback makes sense, seeing their ongoing rivarly, and their IC title match. Miz well prob interfere per usual haha.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> Reigns vs Sheamus and Ryback vs Big Show have been announced via Twitter.
> 
> 
> For the love of God man WHY!?


The fact that Big Show is on tonight at all is pretty disheartening.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Sandow & Ryback vs ShoMiz would interest me more than Show vs Ryback matchup.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd rather Reigns beat Sheamus than him beat someone i actually like, so no complaints about that match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My only problem with Reigns/Sheamus is that it'll probably end like last time with no finish to make it a waste of time.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Zico said:


> The fact that Big Show is on tonight at all is pretty disheartening.


I hate crowds 'ruining' matches, but I'm really hoping for a very very lively Chicago crowd tonight now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Based Jamie.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SOON*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Yersel! said:


> Reigns vs Sheamus and Ryback vs Big Show have been announced via Twitter.
> 
> 
> For the love of God man WHY!?


1. They quit trying
2. They think that's what people want to see
3. Creative collectively has an IQ of a house plant.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> 1. They quit trying
> 2. They think that's what people want to see
> 3. Creative collectively has an IQ of a house plant.


Ah well, at least we've got NXT to look forward to this week.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Based Jamie.


Can't wait to see what Brock has in store for the caddie. Would be awesome if he did something like Stone Cold to McMahon or Old Cena to JBL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I hate crowds 'ruining' matches, but I'm really hoping for a very very lively Chicago crowd tonight now.


Raw is in Chicago tonight?

Oh boy, here we go again... unk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> Reigns vs Sheamus and Ryback vs Big Show have been announced via Twitter.
> 
> 
> For the love of God man WHY!?


Reigns/Sheamus had a pretty good match a few weeks ago, I' ain't really complaining about that.. But I do agree with Big Show/Ryback. The Chi-town crowd will shit all over that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Time for RAW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev to announce Summer Rae is knocked up thanks to his Bulgarian baby baster.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can they NOT think of something else besides redundant matches between the same guys over and over again?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm ready to receive my weekly wife battering.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes let's start Raw by refreshing last week's TRASH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marv95 said:


> Can they NOT think of something else besides redundant matches between the same guys over and over again?


NO they can't lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I come here strictly for the peeps, since you guys are usually more entertaining that what's being presented on RAW. Let's get this party started.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's see how they'll open the show :aj3


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that had to be the worst recap ive ever seen


BORK


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rusev to announce Summer Rae is knocked up thanks to his Bulgarian baby baster.


And Summer to immediately dump him because he called her Lana.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Thank fuck it isn't The Authority.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman & Lesnar! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, Brock and Heyman look like they mean business tonight lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

'Passes bowl to left and stares intently on raw'


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Lesnar had a new shirt?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Love when Bork kicks off Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

THE BEAST


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rusev to announce Summer Rae is knocked up thanks to his Bulgarian baby baster.


I laughed way harder than that deserved.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank God it's Lesnar :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Beast opening RAW


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Here comes the pain and a redundant (though decent)Heyman promo.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HERE COMES THE TRAIN:

BOWOOOOORRRRRRRRKKK, LLOAAAAAAASSSSEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SUPLEX CITY IS CHICAGO


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought RVD was gonna return tonight ?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL People chanting along with Heyman.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paaaul Heyman, and the Suuupleeex Ooorchestraaa!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

at least it starts good


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank God we're in Chicago tonight. Cheers to a hopeful good show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. So weird to see Brock all smiley and stuff. I know he's a face now, but still weird to see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought Chicago would be louder for Brock. Give it some time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Not going to lie, every time I see Heyman, I smile.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> SUPLEX CITY IS CHICAGO


When you finally get with your girl after two weeks apart.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god RAW didn't start off with the authority.. It's about damn time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*CM Punk is def getting the Suplex City Chicago shirt.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't encourage the Justin Bieber chants, please Heyman. :floyd1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best possible way to open the show.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Pastor Paul!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Zico said:


> Don't encourage the Justin Bieber chants, please Heyman.


The one time in my life Heyman just made me cringe right there, straight up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Preach on Paul!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

_Brock of War_


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Zico said:


> Don't encourage the Justin Bieber chants, please Heyman. :floyd1


Why not? It's kind of hilarious.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bury Cena, thank you Paul E. My man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn right they're gonna cheer for that :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Recap City, bitch

:heyman


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Heyman trying to get that heat back, Vince he is getting too nice, piss them off about Taker. Oh mention Cena so he gets a few pops haha.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Heyman will always be worth the price of admission. Love it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Things learned:

Chicago still likes Taker.

Chicago still hates Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This one you'll cheer. :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

BORK NO BREAK RULE

BORK DO GOOD


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rabbi Heyman


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd piss my pants if i violated the 11th commandment.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

That was one of the Commandments dropped by Mel Brooks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago will never like Cena :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Insulting Cena in Chicago = pop.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Heyman manipulating with the crowd. Heyman's a master.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Things learned:
> 
> Chicago still likes Taker.
> 
> Chicago still hates Cena.


Smark city, bitch!

:lelbrock


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Heyman sure knows how to rally up the crowd


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So we have a PPV coming up in St. Louis without Orton? The only place that reeeeeally pops for him?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I'd piss my pants if i violated the 11th commandment.


Brock and piss have a special relationship.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they should just have lesnar destroy everyone after every match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"City hall of suplex City" :lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 31s31 seconds ago
Our script just says "Brock jumps up and down while @HeymanHustle sells our PPV." #RAWTonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*KIL BORK KIL

STH ROLINS R DIED LOL*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

No doubt about babyface Lesnar now. Bravo 'E.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock needs to in with a small package to screw with everyone.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Joey Styles on Heyman's promo: HE MOCKS GOD!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 31s31 seconds ago
> Our script just says "Brock jumps up and down while @HeymanHustle sells our PPV." #RAWTonight


All right that made me legit laugh.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock's gonna kill somebody :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another beautiful Heyman sermon


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock and piss have a special relationship.


Similar to his relationships with blood and vomit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *KIL BORK KIL
> 
> STH ROLINS R DIED LOL*


:lmao

RUN,SETH,RUN!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock needs to in with a small package to screw with everyone.


Even a Brock Lesnar small package probably could break someone's leg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wished Corey Graves replaced Byron Saxton.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So this RAW is a mirror of the week prior to last, when they were Indianapolis. I guess next Weeks RAW will be no Lesnar and it's going to suck like last week.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Some of the worst photoshop ever...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goood Lord, Heyman is fucking amazing.

He probably doesn't even need to give his wife the D. He can just cut a promo and she'll get an orgasm.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why would Kane need elbow pads in Hawaii, lol.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The big red cabana boy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I really hope they tell a story tonight. They need to continue Rollins where abouts and Lesnar waiting for his time and so on.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

WTF is up with these photoshopped Kane pics, lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet the whole mood of Hawaii went to shit when DEATH showed up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You're telling me WWE couldn't afford to ACTUALLY send Kane to Hawaii? We don't need him on the fucking show.*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

WWE IS SO FUNNY!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Wtf is this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love how Heyman always manages to get more than one syllable out of the name *BROCK*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Geez that was lame :floyd1


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE couldn't get real pictures?


----------



## hopeful cubs fan (Jun 19, 2015)

nice Photoshop nimrods


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha that photoshop looks horrible.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

please stopppp


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who writes this shit?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great way to start Raw.

:clap

Hope Brock gets his hands on Rollins tonight. Rollins got the better of Brock their past two interactions, which might be a record for anybody. Time for Brock to get some retribution.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

NOBODY fucking cares about KANE FFS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO 

they have big show as first match


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What the fuck is this J&J travel shit?

And the sounds effects? Bugs Bunny is embarrassed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Least they're getting this shit out the way already.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I get it. Kane's not in Hawaii. He's here to surprise Lesnar with that demonic chokeslam later tonight!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Show


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The J&J Security travel thing was incredibly lame.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Speaking of people we don't need on THE FUCKING SHOW....*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

welp there goes raw....


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Why would Kane need elbow pads in Hawaii, lol.


Just has to satisfy that tic where he adjusts them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Go from Bork Laser to DEATH to DEATH 2. Ugh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brock gets paid to just stand there and say nothing while Heyman speaks as well as no sell when he has matches :drake1


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

literally the worst photo shop ever.

also, big show to put crowd asleep.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is no longer rated-PG, it's now just rated G. 


What the fuck was that we just saw with Kane vacation mock-up pic, and J&J travel montage map. This shit is whack.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reminds me of Two and a half men season 1 that J and J in route lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lol kane in Hawaii


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Show already? At least we are getting the worst part of the show over and done with I guess :shrug


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Will this week top how bad last week was? 
Stay tuned.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

WEELLLLLLLLLLLL.... it's time to change the channel.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well they had me and now they lost me. Alert me when Cena is on. Thanks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great photoshopping right here...........


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Im done until 2 hour.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

So we went from a good opening segment, to Big Show? uttahere BTW that photoshop was horrible, I could do a better job with GIMP :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why does Ryback always have to work with slow, plodding, boring losers.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

they said we'll be getting clips of their road trip tonight ... it could be funny. I'm just a hopeful type. 

And at least they are getting big show out of the way early on, i'm el sicko of him. 

but how will chi town react to ryback lol.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I honestly think those were photoshopped so terribly to give us the hint that Kane isn't in Hawaii. It's an other trap to jump Lesnar later if he tries to get Rollins one on one.

Quote me here.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Great photoshopping right here...........


How the hell is that beleivable that's Kane's body lol this company..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane may be in Hawaii, but he has to scratch that itch to interfere. Watch out, surfing competitions.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I get it. Kane's not in Hawaii. He's here to surprise Lesnar with that demonic chokeslam later tonight!!


Far too clever for the Hollywood hacks who write half of this

:deanfpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should get that kid from mr robot to appear with Solomon Crowe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finances are pretty bad when WWE has to do a make believe Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The I.C title scene is the worse it's ever been.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> they said we'll be getting clips of their road trip tonight ... it could be funny. I'm just a hopeful type.
> 
> And at least they are getting big show out of the way early on, i'm el sicko of him.
> 
> but how will chi town react to ryback lol.


IT won't be a nearly as entertaining as back when Vince McMahon and his stooges Pat Paterson and Gerald Brisco were in Texas on the hunt to find Stone Cold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Brock gets paid to just stand there and say nothing while Heyman speaks as well as no sell when he has matches :drake1


They should just get a hologram Brock Lesnar it would be cheaper and not waste an appearance.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Have Raw in chicago, first match is Ryback/Big Show :facepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The IC Title scene

:ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lilian: "And his opponent (who is it?)... the Intercontinental Champion (what was his name again?)... Ryback!"


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Face Ryback is awful. Is anyone really a Ryback fan? I'm serious...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Irrelevant said:


> The I.C title scene is the worse it's ever been.


And the Miz is probably going to win the title. Jesus.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Irrelevant said:


> The I.C title scene is the worse it's ever been.


No, 2 years ago the belt bottomed out, its slowly rebounding now that they don't have the buck '05 boys holding it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> How the hell is that beleivable that's Kane's body lol this company..


LOL BUT ITS FUNNY!!!! :vince5


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Ryback, Big Show and Miz all need to quit wrestling and get off tv. ..just my opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The worst possible are in this feud for the IC title with Ryback, Big Show, and Miz UGH

And why can't the Miz be more like he is on the after show


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chicago forgetting about how Ryback is "dangerous" and injured Punk in the ring with those feed me more chants.

:ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"PLEASE RETIRE!" <---Please make this a thing in every arena.*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I realized I just asked if Ryback had any fans at all and at the same time I actually like the Miz. And The Ascension. Ehh


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats up with the miz?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 44s44 seconds ago
"Know what would make Ryback vs. Big Show better? Giving @mikethemiz a microphone." - Vince McMahon, who hates you all #RAWTonight


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The Return of Show-Miz


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The IC Title scene
> 
> :ti


I had such high hopes back when Bryan won the title at WM31, what a downwards spiral it has been.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Chicago is suplex city GOLD


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Let's start the show with Show and Ryback, WINNING.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

And people tell me that I exaggerate when I say that the IC title scene is boring right now :quimby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought fans enjoyed two mastodons mating in the ring? Why does Miz need to try and get the crowd into it?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Miz is like that brat sitting in the back seat of the mini-van on a long road trip just screaming "I'm not touching you, I'm not touching you".

Fucking great. :miz


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Big Show can chop and Ryback can't. The only thing we can take away from this match. 

And Miz has stolen Ortons blow the last couple weeks. Ortons been off air trying to find it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Crowd has absoloutely no investment in this match, almost crickets.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz looking like a gay Hollywood prostitute.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Give it to him harder, Ryback." :evil


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Miz wearing a shawl? That look does not suit him at all.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Zico said:


> I had such high hopes back when Bryan won the title at WM31, what a downwards spiral it has been.


Hopefully Cena can come in and legitimize the division. He's never won the title if I remember correctly so it's only a matter of time


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I tried to give Raw a chance after only reading results for the past month, but looks like I should go back to doing it.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Great idea let rybak and big show wrestle on raw when we have to see them watch on the ppv in two weeks. This is just horrible, the miz is making it watchable and that just sucks.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

What did just miz said to ryback before going to commercial??


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/JurgenS1n0/status/618213549333213184


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Miz looking like a gay Hollywood prostitute.





Jack Thwagger said:


> "Give it to him harder, Ryback." :evil


"This week in horrifying fan fiction we bring you Miz and Ryback in Feed Me More."


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Too bad Bryan got injured, he as ic champ, Cena as US champ, and Rollins as world champ was a recipe to change things around, though it all went horribly except for the Cena situation. 


i never liked ryback, and I'm not sure how being a in program with Big Show helps things. I'm confused as to how Big Show and Miz re IC title champ contenders when neither were anywhere near the title story lines for years.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Miz looking like a gay Hollywood prostitute.


He's dressed up as a gay jedi :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Miz looking like a gay Hollywood prostitute.


It's confirmed how Miz got all those movie roles now. he def rode that casting couch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> He's dressed up as a gay jedi :maury


:lmao He's *THE DARK LORD OF THE SHAFT*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> "This week in horrifying fan fiction we bring you Miz and Ryback in Feed Me More."


Will this be the week the Miz/Ziggler fanfic link gets clicked?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

The miz still going, he's great tho.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz's commentary sounds highkey sexual as fuck. Ryback moaning doesn't help.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Is Miz's new Gimmick as a porn narrator? "Yeah, get stuck in there Big Show"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I really miss Kelly Kelly Expose. I would replace that with this in a heartbeat lol.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

"TELL THEM YOU ARE NEVER RETIRING" :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cleveland sucks

:ha


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

:lmao The Miz using Jericho's line :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz is the fuckin star.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

♫Cleeeveland, come on down to West 6th Street; it's the perfect place if you're a douchebag!♫


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this match is going?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cleveland does suck though


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I do at least enjoy the Miz purposefully being annoying


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> I really miss Kelly Kelly Expose. I would replace that with this in a heartbeat lol.


Rather have a Nikki Bella expose. :yum:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it official that Ryback is the new Ultimate Warrior?

A guy who, while charismatic, lacks in every other area but will get pushed to some degree simply because of his size?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Is Miz making gay porn commentary?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why bother running in, Miz???????????????


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show's tribute to CM Punk by doing the shittest elbow know to man.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WOW TOTTALLY UNEXPECTED FINISH


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to that elbow drop from Show. I liked it. Miz just took a key kick of blow and stormed the ring.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Big show turning face!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Night of Champions is here in Houston in September. I hope the show is decent and there is no Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville should be IC champion


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Even though Big Show sucks, that chokeslam was sick


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

ProvoFTW said:


> Big show turning face!


He'll be a heel again by the end of the night.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Wait, Big Show's a face? :maury


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz got swag for days. I'm loving his new look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show gets clotheslined and walks off like he doesn't give a fuck.:lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miz could've gotten out of the ring whenever he wanted.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Night of Champions is here in Houston in September. I hope the show is decent and there is no Miz.


But haven't you heard, He is the Miz, and he is awesome!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another open challenge :mark:

Hope I see Cena/Cesaro again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Please be Cody Rhodes ... please be Cody Rhodes. (us open challenge)


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

TBH, Cenas open challenge are the best part of Raw every week


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ProvoFTW said:


> Big show turning face!


It would certainly be well overdue...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Big Show turned face by attacking Miz and turned heel again after Ryback attacked him.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see who will challenge cena


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena's Open Burial up next...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KO wins the title tonight and then loses it at the ppv? :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show didn't turn face. It's about a heel going after a more annoying heel. It's happened a lot in history.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What the bump is Dominion?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is the show worth tuning into at the moment?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

They've got the perfect chance to turn Cody back into Cody and elevate him to new levels tonight by taking up a gimmick like Dusty. Take the US Open challenge tonight, Cody!

Also they can create heat for Owens by completely destroying Cody mid match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

total divas looks awful


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fandangohome said:


> He'll be a heel again by the end of the night.


He turned heel right after walking thru the curtain


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, this new TD season looks way better than other current wrestling programming.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Total Divas has been one big flop. It's too scripted tbh.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This Kane bullshit LMFAO.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck this company


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

dolph ziggler and nikki bella on that total divas trailer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Them even teasing Dolph is getting with Nikki.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

they couldve did something cool with kane and going to hawai but nevermind


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Definitely rednecked the shit out of that car...but still have the sticker in the back window...smh


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh ffs at least send him out there, they got enough money for it.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> But haven't you heard, He is the Miz, and he is awesome!!


That gives me indigestion. Ha ha!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

These fucking photoshops :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Paige <3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Team Bella is here. Business has just picked up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte debut, maybe?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Alicia Bella? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA...

ohhhh...


AHAHAHJAJAHAHA

:HA


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

when is paige going to get some friends?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Old mayo:jay


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I've lost track on the divas as of late.

Can someone tell me who is the heel and who is the face in this bellas/Paige thing?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is Paige strutting around like a dumbass?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw a GARDA truck and thought J&J were about to get arrested.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki the "Boss" Bella on, business picking up. And shes covered up again..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is Paige getting bigger in her belly and waist? Or is that just me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

J&J the true talent behind The Authority. Might as well give them a tag team title run!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice mods to the car. :hayden3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Zico said:


> I've lost track on the divas as of late.
> 
> Can someone tell me who is the heel and who is the face in this bellas/Paige thing?


:vince5 NEITHER! ALL WOMEN ARE EVIL CATTY CRAZY BITCHES!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Taminas hair :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige in a three on 1 sounds like must see viewing to me. :curry2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Team Ratchet watching backstage


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

getting a bit tired of "this is my house!" please paige, the division is not your house


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

If Ziggler answers the Open Challenge tonight. :ti


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Time to do something else while the Divas have a "match" :ha


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Paige in the house baby


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)

.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

boxing1836 said:


> getting a bit tired of "this is my house!" please paige, the division is not your house


Don't worry, in 50 years Paige will be screaming "this is my assisted living apartment!!!!"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Paige casually walking out of the way of that dropkick.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Brie with that X-Factor oh god


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

X-factor!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bri winning good result. Shes hardly wrestling these days.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*My Brie wins! Fuck yeah!*


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Is this her house?


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

this is a great piss break


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Where are you Charlotte?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Paige can beat Alicia, but not Brie.

I wonder what's different.........


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't understand what the fuck Alicia Fox is doing.:lmao

She's confused.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I am so fucking over and done with The Bella Twins that I can't bel-

ARE THEY HEELS AGAIN..?!

Whoever said these bitches saved the Divas Division are a bunch of fucking sheep.

Like, fuck right off.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

the divas division needs to be exterminated


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Wait, so Alicia fox is one of the Bellas now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guess the Bellas are heel tonight, not that it matters. Yawn.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dude but this is getting gay as hell. Bring out Sasha and Charlotte already dicklocks.*


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)

,


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

JBL: Maybe she can just sit in the ring and cry. 
VINCE: I'm listening.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kick>Punch>Elbow>Knee>Scream>THIS IS MY HOUSE!>Lose

Sick of the same shit every week. This feud is trash.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige sells for three ways. Good to know.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I really don't understand what the fuck Alicia Fox is doing.:lmao
> 
> She's confused.


Trust me, not only her, we all are.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The divas division makes no sense at this point.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sister Abigail still one of the strongest kayfabe finishes in the E. Good stuff.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki ruling this division with an iron fist and I love it. That's the way it should be.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BRO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns needs to stop coming through the crowd.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Wyatt vs Reings= Yawnfest. I like them both but rivalry just sucks

Pretty good pop by Reigns btw.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh look, Reigns gets cheers.


----------



## Apple iGrave (Jul 5, 2015)

..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

When's the last time Bray had a match on Raw?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Paige in a three on 1 sounds like must see viewing to me. :curry2


_Scream for me_ takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Kick>Punch>Elbow>Knee>Scream>THIS IS MY HOUSE!>Lose
> 
> Sick of the same shit every week. This feud is trash.*


It's been trash since it started.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont know guys. This Bray fellow is really scary. Roman may be in trouble.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki looking cute in that skirt though haha.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Oh fucking fuck this match _again_?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stannis Baratheon. said:


> the divas division needs to be exterminated


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So no Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, or Becky...how long can this shit be peddled? It's just sad how great this division could be but they're never given a chance


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sucks that the next girls didn't show up 

also, just remembered just how much Rollins fitted the MITB thing cause when jbl (or cole) said 'mr money in the bank' that should be followed by Seth Rollins lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns and Sheamus again

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And I'm sick of this shit too. This is the 3RD TIME IN TWO WEEKS that Reigns is fighting Sheamus. WWE sure is good at ruining things by spamming them repeatedly.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> When's the last time Bray had a match on Raw?


When he got pinned by Reigns after two matches. Which makes this feud kind of laughable.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Only two more days until Lucha Underground. Where's that fast forward button.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

When I made the joke a few weeks back that this is the first time we'd be seeing Reigns/Sheamus for the month so it was fresh before we saw it 4 more times before battleground I was kinda joking.

I wasn't serious WWE. Please... Why do this to me?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns and Sheamus. Reigns needs to really take Bryan's spot and face Sheamus at every Mania.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wayyyy to go Vince.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So let me take a wild guess, Reigns is about to win before Wyatt distracts him somehow? It's not as if we haven't seen this shit for the past 3 fucking weeks. I could write a better wrestling show than this old fuck.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Courtesy 'Paige didn't botch anything this time'-post to prevent certain people from cutting themselves.


Getting outperformed by Brie tho..:rock5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match should be pretty solid. I'm just really ready for the US open challenge and Brock to destroy everything :brock4


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> When's the last time Bray had a match on Raw?


3 weeks ago, got squashed by reigns who had already wrestled twice.

But we're supposed to believe he has a chance with a rested reigns.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Vince and Creative are apparently on mental offseason right now


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

How long has WWE been having the same matches every Raw? I don't seem to remember this happening this much when I was a kid.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

He beat Ambrose on smackdown if that counts. Reigns squashes Wyatt. Yet Wyatt is arguably getting the better of him. Im a big Wyatt mark, but how is this utilizing wyatt. I love his character, but this is all wyatt can do, he needs character depth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If Raw's got you down, watch this. At the the very least you'll get 30 minutes of entertainment tonight


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

boxing1836 said:


> getting a bit tired of "this is my house!" please paige, the division is not your house


I agree. 

This is Nikki's house. Paige is just a guest.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

EPIC THEME MUSIC oh, right, it's just Sheamus.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

They're gonna shit all over this match in Chicago. Why book this?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Eat.

Sleep.

Sheamus vs. Reigns.

Repeat.

:lelbrock


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I just got in. did i miss anything good?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

If im honest, totaly need a reminder Sheamus is Mr Mitb every week


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Welp I used my bathroom break on the divas. guess its time to play games or watch porn instead for Sheamus.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

virus21 said:


> If Raw's got you down, watch this. At the the very least you'll get 30 minutes of entertainment tonight


If anyone hasn't seen this yet then they're underprivileged and should be watching it now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

there is just nothing interesting about sheamus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree.
> 
> This is Nikki's house. Paige is just a guest.


Actually it's Vince's house. Nikki is just renting because Vince didn't like the last tenant leaving with her boyfriend.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty bad crowd so far. They're way more quiet than usual to be Chicago. Of course, this Raw is no help.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I missed the first 30 minutes, did I miss my buddies Rollins, Heyman and Brock?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> there is just nothing interesting about sheamus


His haircut is pretty interesting


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> He beat Ambrose on smackdown if that counts. Reigns squashes Wyatt. Yet Wyatt is arguably getting the better of him. Im a big Wyatt mark, but how is this utilizing wyatt. I love his character, but this is all wyatt can do, he needs character depth.


What's the point getting invested in a Wyatt feud when the guy always ends up jobbing in the end? No way does he go over Reigns.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

If Reigns presses hard enough maybe his tattoos will stick onto Sheamus?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, did I miss my buddies Rollins, Heyman and Brock?


Brock and Heyman kicked off the show and Heyman cut an awesome promo as usual. That's been about the only thing worth noting so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Battle of the Supermen. Kal-Yell vs General Nob.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I missed the first 30 minutes, did I miss my buddies Rollins, Heyman and Brock?


The show started with a Heyman promo while Brock jumped up and down.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> His haircut is pretty interesting


Just fuck my shit up


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

damn, they cut to commercial as the crowd started to go in.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jbl chants.

I think that perfectly describes any Reigns/Sheamus match.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

JBL chants, yep, they don't give a fuck about this match.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

The format of this show needs to change completely...tired as all hell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns is a good dude. Married and faithful. If I was Reigns and women was drooling over me like that I'd be turning out chicks left and right and putting them to sleep. :datass

Then I'd quietly and romantically whisper babygurl in their ear as they lay helpless. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The crowd is so intense in concentrating on this match, that they are making nary a peep.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Amy Schumer should guest host Raw so they can bring up how she's been one of the many chicks Ziggler's fucked.

Also they're ruining Conor MacGregor for a stupid phone app?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sheamus might legit hurt Reigns. I never wish that on anyone but...my mind is definitely brainstorming.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

is that a JBL chant i'm hearing?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

...and break ended in time for CM Punk chants.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oops, they are punking them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course we come back to CM Punk chants. In a Sheamus match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM Punk chants are back :lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Just once i'd like them to come back from commercial and not be in a bloody reverse chinlock.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, the CM Punk chants are back. They've taken yet another PPV caliber match and turned it into hot garbage like anything else involving The Shield boys.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Roman stealing Owens idea he stole from Dreamer.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Reigns is a good dude. Married and faithful. If I was Reigns and women was drooling over me like that I'd be turning out chicks left and right and putting them to sleep. :datass
> 
> Then I'd quietly and romantically whisper babygurl in their ear as they lay helpless. :mj2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

The Total Divas commercial did a better job at selling the product than this match has so far.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Amy Schumer should guest host Raw so they can bring up how she's been one of the many chicks Ziggler's fucked.
> 
> Also they're ruining Conor MacGregor for a stupid phone app?


Won't matter after Mendes derails the hype train Saturday night


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Sheamus grooming the pineapple.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Those CM Punk chants took much longer than expected.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If you are playing a drinking game. the punk chants are back. so salud!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative Humor: Sheamus vs. @WWERomanReigns in the battle of "they're going to be champions so just get over it, internet" #RAWTonight


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

unk


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Won't matter after Mendes derails the hype train Saturday night


Mendes by TKO rd3.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

CM Punk chants, it's been a while since I heard them.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cole mis-called Irish Curse. Again. For at least the fourth time.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Roxinius said:


> Won't matter after Mendes derails the hype train Saturday night


Jose Aldo?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I actually think the divas match was match of the night so far lol, thats bad. Is Nikki currently the best champion in wwe...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The first hour has been shit.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

They had 3 main event calibre talents in the Shield, and have successfully managed to ruin all 3 of them. Way to go Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Incoming wyatt 3..2..1


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey look. Another fuck finish.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This match is fucking awful.

Thank god for Bray's interference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, Bray Wyatt interfering in a Reigns match. Never seen that before. Reigns should knock his fucking head off already.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

get a little more creative with your run ins plz


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh for fucks sake, can please Brock F5 Saxton and then send him to Suplex City? That goof is annoying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That's not Wyatt. We got mind games.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bray Wyatt from top heel to mid carder


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I am watching a fight between a Lion and a Crocodile , it's seriously more entertaining than this shit .


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG Bray wears a wig!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is like an irresistible farce vs an unwatchable object.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I actually think the divas match was match of the night so far lol, thats bad. Is Nikki currently the best champion in wwe...


No her boyfriend Cena is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fandangohome said:


> They had 3 main event calibre talents in the Shield, and have successfully managed to ruin all 3 of them. Way to go Vince.


Yep. If WWE actually gets a good thing, Vince will manage to fuck it up


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked it better when the MITB holder got to customize their briefcase.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I actually think the divas match was match of the night so far lol, thats bad. *Is Nikki currently the best champion in wwe*...


Cena or Sasha IMO.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, that was strange :lol. Highlight of the feud so far IMO.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fake Wyatt vs Fake Sting for WrestleMania plz.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is awful. Suicide booth shit.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, are they trying to put me sleep?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH now its Borton

this show can't get any worse can it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is racist booking by Vince implying Samoans cant count to ten.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

ORTON!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is like an irresistible farce vs an unwatchable object.


That's it. Post of the night.

Everyone else sign out.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

wonder who was pretending to be wyatt lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton?

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Okay diddnt expect a fake bray lol. Bray has the cred to be top heel. Wish Vince would finnally pull the trigger, he deserves so much more.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Randy's baaack." - bored JBL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well that match was awful. Guess Reigns ready had his one good match with Sheamus already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Not these two again.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So where the hell did Reigns go...and who's the Wyatt impostor??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy with that coke binge before coming out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randal is back.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Get Him Randy, beat him like he stole something


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I AM VERY HAPPY TO SEE RANDY ORTON! PLEASE KEEP SHEAMUS AWAY FROM REIGNS!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well. That was random.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh Randy is here...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> I actually think the divas match was match of the night so far lol, thats bad. Is Nikki currently the best champion in wwe...


Yep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's amazing how over Orton is when he's really not doing anything.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Noelle Foley with the Raw Clown in the front row.  nice.

oh yeah and Orton's back lol.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus gets absolutely no reaction from the crowd...and they make him Mr. MITB.

That RKO was not outta nowhere, Cole. Smh.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Orton more over than the Golden Boy LMFAO.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sasha? Yeah maybe. But shes still a rookie. Nikki consistently has been such a dominant champ. Maybe the female lesner in terms of her dominating booking. So Cena and Nikki, King and Queen haha. I am not a Cena fan, but his US title reign has been refreshing, despite the open burial.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

They should really run with this Fake Wyatt angle. The truth will come out sooner or later.










:ha


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

plz no Orton/Sheamus match, didnt we suffer enough....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is too one sided. Why waste Randy Orton on Sheamus, he should be in the main event, fucking with Seth Rollins.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, that was weird.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why would randy return for this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> So where the hell did Reigns go...and who's the Wyatt impostor??


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton outta nowhere. Not very sportsman-like Randy to attack a tired opponent.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It's amazing how over Orton is when he's really not doing anything.


As long as he's getting those panties wet and hitting RKOs, it's all good.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bray Wyatt is gonna job so hard :ti. I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

how many times did cole just saw double-u double-u e in that promo?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Oh god The Authority...

Stale stale stale stale stale stale stale stale stale stale


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> why would randy return for this


Needs to feeds his coke habit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock should get his hands on Seth tonight. Rollins and co. got the better of Brock the last two times they've interacted, which might be a record. Brock should get some retribution tonight.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Shut the fuck up Saxton, no one likes you.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes omg. HHH as finally arrived. I was starting to worry


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's it. Post of the night.
> 
> Everyone else sign out.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ketchup with you later, boys.
-Seth in a hot dog costume.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Look, it's the SummerSlam main event having a chat!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Where the fuck is Owens!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Might Guy said:


> Bray Wyatt is gonna job so hard :ti. I almost feel sorry for him.


He already lost to cena might as well job to his Samoan replacement


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"With all due respect" is code for 'disrespect you' .


Seth will lose at Battle Ground.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

your on camera HHH so everything your saying will be expected.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah thanks Cole.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Is Triple H trying to get Seth killed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is Randy Orton WWE's version of a period? Showing up once a month

:HA :booklel


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

In all honesty Orton would be better for the Money In The Bank briefcase than Sheamus.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Triple H needs to give Rollins the Sledgehammer instead of The Pedigree.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, Seth calling out Brock. Even if he gets his ass whipped, which he should, can't say he's a bitch anymore.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Yea you show em' Seth. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H really just tricked Seth Rollins into getting his ass beat tonight:lmao:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAH!

SHOW 'EM' SETH!*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP SETH ROLLINS.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah show him Seth!

:ha :HHH2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Too funny
https://twitter.com/WWECreative_ish/status/618224872058032128


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> yes yes omg. HHH as finally arrived. I was starting to worry


I'm waiting for The Rock and Stone Cold to arrive. 


cause only then. 



"Business is about to pick up." - :jr


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao, HHH is trying to get Rollins to catch a beating, he really is eh? lol.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is Randy Orton WWE's version of a period? Showing up once a month
> 
> :HA :booklel


Well, he was in a team with Ric Flair.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth is gonna call him out and get raped.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

30% off Kevin Owens merch. Thanks E.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth just be careful not to show him too much. You dont want to be over exposed.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Is Randy Orton WWE's version of a period? Showing up once a month
> 
> :HA :booklel


Make "Madusa" Blayze his manager.:vince


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So is hunter setting Rollins up?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Ok, Seth calling out Brock. Even if he gets his ass whipped, which he should, can't say he's a bitch anymore.


I'd rather be a bitch then lose the ability to enjoy solid foods.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Ok, Seth calling out Brock. Even if he gets his ass whipped, which he should, can't say he's a bitch anymore.


This notion that getting your ass beat by Brock Lesnar makes you respected. 

It doesn't quite work like that. 


It makes you a punk bitch. 


Do you think this made Roman Reigns look stronger, or made him look like a bitch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'd rather be a bitch then lose the ability to enjoy solid foods.



:lol I'm talking kayfabe wise.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth just be careful not to show him too much. You dont want to be over exposed.


It's a bold strategy Cotton, lets see how it works out for him


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Randy Orton the saving grace of RAW. Like every time he is on.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Show em Seth...

...yeah..show 'em how to get killed by DA BEAAST!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seth Rollins guest stars for 15 seconds on Tough Enough


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This shit again...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> This notion that getting your ass beat by Brock Lesnar makes you respected.
> 
> It doesn't quite work like that.
> 
> ...


My point went completely over your head. Rollins and co. got the better of Brock the last two times they've interacted. Not talking about anything physical. But the fact that he agreed to call him out rather than run away or avoid him is the opposite of the way he's been booked since he won the title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now for the worst angle on the show. And in WWE, that's saying alot.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This angle with Lana/Dolph and Rusev/Summer is seriously straight out of South Park's parody of WWE.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

No not THIS storyline.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking Lana and Ziggler fucking with Rusev. :cry


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Summer is fugly


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Great, more of this horrible angle


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Now it's time for everyone's favourite lovesick puppy dog.

And shut up with the USA chants please? God they piss me off.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"The submissive Summer" 
-Commentators, every week, soon.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WHAT?

:austin


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hot and submissive. Sounds like Vince cutting a promo now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

"You are a selfish, conniving....Bitch!" :summer :lana


Why couldn't they have Summer say that. Saying phoney, sounded like I was watching kindergarten wrestling.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

With storyline, business is about to go belly up.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rusev is just so pathetic now. What a fall.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Summer is fugly


Don't say that ever again


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn we want lana chants? After all this. Wow Lana is over.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No fucks given about this feud


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

WE WANT LANA...I GIVE YOU SUMMER!

Atleast Rusev is trying.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

we need a 'car crash' chant.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev is amazing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Submissive Summer laying down for Rusev. :sodone


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"loving her like she never did anything wrong" -- Rusev


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rusev is carrying this shitty feud. I never thought I'd say that.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You want to see a midcard hell angle where nobody gets over? This is it.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's up babyface Rusev


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Damn we want lana chants? After all this. Wow Lana is over.


American crowds are dumb.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Don't say that ever again


It's the truth she looks like a 5 dollar hooker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like we need some culture here. Heres something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOT SUMMA


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

rusev is too good for this shit...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Don't say that ever again


But Summer's nose.....it just makes me want to punch it. I don't think she's that good looking.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rusev you romantic devil.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> This notion that getting your ass beat by Brock Lesnar makes you respected.
> 
> It doesn't quite work like that.
> 
> ...


Depends on the character. If it's someone who is beloved, it probably gets him respect/sympathy and gets Brock a ton of heat.

If it's someone like Reigns, who is supposed to be an ass-kicker, then it doesn't do nearly as much for you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is a better speaker than Dolph too. He reminds me of Latka Gravas sometimes. :lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Chicago still loves Zig


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev is seriously *QUALITY,* the guy is amazing in every single way


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This is so awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Summer Rae's face look like it got ran over by an 18 wheeler, and then put in reverse and ran it over again. :jay


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh look, it's Ziggler the bully.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Russev does know how to get that heat.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> My point went completely over your head. Rollins and co. got the better of Brock the last two times they've interacted. Not talking about anything physical. But the fact that he agreed to call him out rather than run away or avoid him is the opposite of the way he's been booked since he won the title.


No it's not. You don't even know how the outcome is going to go, which you should because it's obvious Seth is going to run away when Brock does show up. 


Seth doesn't even have the balls to get into a stare down with Brock, at least we seen that with Roman Reigns


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

We are all strong brave people here. Sifting through all this crap for small gem like moments from the truly talented.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Ziggler just sign that Brazzers contract and get the fuck off my screen.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana looking hot in those red pumps.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev please crush this fool already.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I seriousley despise Ziggler now, great job creative.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is your brain broken? How cutting edge? What a lame ass remark. fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ziggler, mic drop.
/s


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would eat Lana's booty like groceries.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

[AWKWARD KISSING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It must be tough for Lana and Rusev to do this story and say those things about each other when they are a real couple.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Rusev a damn sucka.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rusev just amazing


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bare feet Lana :yum:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seriously though, people. This reminds no one of South Park's version of WWE?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*FUCK HIM UP RUSEV!*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

YES! Give Ziggler what he deserves, fucking asshole.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only thing gone is Ziggler's career. It's done gone away.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hell yeah Rusev!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Is dolph really bragging about getting somebody else's sloppy seconds and being some clingy chick's rebound..??


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

The only good thing about this segment is Rusev beating the shit out of Ziggler.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Two hot blondes taking their shoes off gets more of a reaction than reigns/sheamus.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like Rusev is almost back to being in ring rdy :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV......CRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

About time Rusev stopped crying and started fighting.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I've never been happier to see Ziggler get his ass kicked.

Rusev is the GOAT.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rusev has to watch his actual gf kiss Ziggler every week. He doesn't even get a chance to kiss Summer :mj2


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ziggler and Lana with matching blonde ponytails.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yes Rusev kills ziggler!! lol. So Lana cares geniunely about Ziggler now lord.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev with that face turn! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This feels so good. Fucking Heel Ziggler.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

RUSEV IS BACK BABY, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, whose gonna GIF Lana getting thrown out the ring?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler bout to get that ass beating. 

Preview to Seth getting his ass beating by Brock.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Lana should take her shoes off every RAW:ambrose3


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Someone with a DVR give us a still of that panty shot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The only thing gone is Ziggler's career. It's done gone away.


And his dignity


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

At least Dolph finally got comeuppance for being a dickhead.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rusev's BAAAAAAACCCCKKKK


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> It must be tough for Lana and Rusev to do this story and say those things about each other when they are a real couple.


It's not much different than what regular actors do.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Make em humble Rusev


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Might Guy said:


> Rusev has to watch his actual gf kiss Ziggler every week. He doesn't even get a chance to kiss Summer :mj2


Hopefully he's laying in the punches just to get the message to Ziggler "Don't enjoy this too much."


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Lana's ass the highlight of RAW.

Nothing's topping that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> No it's not. You don't even know how the outcome is going to go, which you should because it's obvious Seth is going to run away when Brock does show up.
> 
> 
> Seth doesn't even have the balls to get into a stare down with Brock, at least we seen that with Roman Reigns


You must have missed the past few Raws where Rollins did much more than have a staredown with Brock.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Now Rusev can destroy Ziggler! I wish Ziggler didn't sign a new contract. It's because of him that this awful storyline is continuing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

omg that looked BRUTAL, love it rusev.

#bulgarianBEAST !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev is like some street pimp putting his ho Ziggler back in line.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Rusev may just be my favourite main roster wrestler at the minute. Amazing how much he has developed since I first saw him on NXT.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rusev is supposed to be the _heel_ in this angle, right?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Im a Rusev mark now.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Guy gets some revenge on the dude who stole his chick and he's the heel. Got it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ziggler deserved every bit of that. I'm starting to like Rusev now. Shades of Big Evil Undertaker with that crutch.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

RUSEV :mark:

That was oh so satisfying! The true babyface gets his comeuppance, too!


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well he did steal his girlfriend, so he was pretty much asking for it. Well done Rusev, another face move there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rusev just stole the damn show.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Lana dead?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy to that Rusev is almost fully healed.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

YESSSS KILLL HIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still don't like this angle, but it's a 1000 times better now that Rusev can actually fight.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ziggler flopping like a fish. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev superkicking with a cast on his foot? Bob Orton would be proud of that little tribute. bama 



GAD247 said:


> rusev is too good for this shit...


As are Dolph and Summer. Rusev has my utmost sympy of the three, though.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Does this mean Ziggler can be off air now and Rusev can have his TV time? Please?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler last show in the WWE right there


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Thank you, Rusev. *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Rusev doing the Hacksaw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RUSEV IS THE FUCKIN MAN. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Book Rusev vs Brock. It would be a big draw. That crutch spot looked sick! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> You must have missed the past few Raws where Rollins did much more than have a staredown with Brock.


I must have missed him because, the last I recall Seth was backing away from Brock instead of starring him down.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is Ziggler be written off? :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol, I really don't know what the booking was trying to achieve, it made me feel for Rusev and made me realise what dumb fucking bitches Ziggler and Lana really are.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn , Rusev was amazing in this segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really hope Mr Robot is not going to jump the shark already. It seems like a promising show


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol that was awesome. 

did ziggler really date amy schumer?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That entire segment was a piss break for me.

Then again, most of Raw that doesn't involve Brock or Owens is piss break material.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Rusev may just be my favourite main roster wrestler at the minute. Amazing how much he has developed since I first saw him on NXT.


Me too. I hated him and saw zero potential in him, but he is world's better than back then and can actually do effective promos, enhanced with some damn fine acting ability.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully the dynamic of this feud can now change from one guy getting kicked while he's down now that Rusev can fight back


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Book Rusev vs Brock. It would be a big draw. That crutch spot looked sick! :mark:


This. I was literally about to post this. It's a must see match for me now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I must have missed him because, the last I recall Seth was backing away from Brock instead of starring him down.


You definitely did miss those Raws then. I recommend you back and check them out before commenting any further because Rollins and co. got the better of Brock on two different Raws so far.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally Ziggler getting what's coming to him.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev was brilliant and a finally Dolph's douchery finally caught up with him.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm still trying to figure out any reason one would have to "boo" Rusev in this current storyline?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Rusev is like some street pimp putting his ho Ziggler back in line.


lolololololol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They have a huge star in Rusev but it makes me so sad how they don't realise it and that they'll fuck it up eventually. :cry


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't wait for Ziggler to not be re-signed. I used to tolerate the guy and even though he had a little future in the 'E. Now it's clear that it's not just lack of proper booking--dude is just about as charismatic as his faux dad Mr. Ass himself.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rusev has been the most consistent performer for a while, he is truly amazing. He isn't dominant like he was before Cena but his growth has been huge. Hope he becomes a main eventer and wins the title soon, he really is that good.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Haha first time I marked for Rusev!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This angle is fucked up big time. They made me feel sorry for Rusev who happens to be a heel, while Dolph looks like an idiot. Do people really like this? :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out any reason one would have to "boo" Rusev in this current storyline?


Vince: Because he isn't handsome pretty boy!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

like... how can the guy who had a broken ankle AND had his girlfriend stolen from him be the heel? How can the guy who continues to taunt the injured guy, and kiss the girl that was stolen from him in front of him, AND threaten to break his other ankle, be the babyface in this? Just, no.

Seriously, that beat down was way too good. Ziggler had every bit of it coming, kayfabe wise. The babyface/heel roles are all fucked up in this, but whatever.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well done Rusev, way to shut that idiot up :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Most impressive thing to me about Rusev is he is getting the intended reaction in smark and non-smark cities. He got booed tonight in a smark city despite everyone here thinking he is a face :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That entire segment was a piss break for me.
> 
> Then again, most of Raw that doesn't involve Brock or Owens is piss break material.


Meh, the segment was great. Rusev got his heat which was fresh to see and looked dominant. No complaints here.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Vince: Because he isn't handsome pretty boy!


Speak for yourself...

Rusev is quite the handsome Bulgarian.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

WOW ! Ziggler is no longer an internet darling .


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

BO DALLAS IN THA BUILDING


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've been a Rusev mark since day off. My dude makin me proud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now this lump of goo that claims to be IRS's son.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"Rusev trying to end Dolph Ziggler"

Epic foreshadowing when he's over in TNA as Dirk Diggles.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol, I didn't see the crutch to the throat. I'm laughing because he's alright and probably walking about back stage right now. 


Look at Jamie Nobile. I thought he was dead 2 weeks ago in Indianapolis when they sent all the medics out to help him.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh god. this fucking geek.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I still Bolieve :agree:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

How is Rusev a credible heel on the same show as Brock? He's just a lesser monster heel and that almost never helps someone get over.

And what do you do with Rusev in the future? Turn him face? That's like the WWE turning Lesnar face... Yeah, it works for a small part of the audience, but women and kids are never getting behind a guy like that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why does Bo Dallas always come out soaked?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lana with that Sharknado level acting job worried about zig...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

To be fair Ziggler diddn't steal Lana. He just swooped in haha.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Bo Dallas right as always, what a legend.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Smh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DJHJR86 said:


> Speak for yourself...
> 
> Rusev is quite the handsome Bulgarian.


Vince wouldn't see it that way. He sees it like the typical American media idiot


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Most impressive thing to me about Rusev is he is getting the intended reaction in smark and non-smark cities. He got booed tonight in a smark city despite everyone here thinking he is a face :lmao


It's because he's foreign and he insulted 'murica. No way the sheep in the audience cheer him for that. If he looked like Lana he might get some cheers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

From the main event scene to facing Bo Dallas... Wow WWE.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

YES!

The GOAT is here!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Bo?

:drake1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEEESSSS HE CUT HIS HAIR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bo preachin' the truth.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah cool, Dallas getting a win on tv. Good for him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Even Bo knows that Rusev/Ziggler story was messed up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat haircut :ass


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean trimmed that mop up a bit. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"LETS GO AMBROSE, WE BOLIEVE" :Rollins


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Rusev is great. I honestly dont care about Dolph anymore. I've liked the guy since he walked around introducing himself to everyone backstage, now I could not care less


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Did Ambrose cut his hair?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh no Dallas vs Ambrose, my marking broke


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, a dueling Ambrose/Bo chant.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ambrose Asylum...that would be a good talk show. Also would make sense considering he's pretty directionless right now.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So much for the Ambrose is getting top face pops arguments...

"WE BOLIEVE!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> Damn , Rusev was amazing in this segment


EVERY SEGMENT :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

These two are great, big fan of Bo & Dean!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Hysteria said:


> Damn, a dueling Ambrose/Bo chant.


Sounds like they're saying "Lets go Ambrose!" "We want Dean!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean Ambrose has to sell for Bo Dallas. Huh?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Battle of Geeks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Dallas getting that heat!! He is so underrated. Ziggler please piss off to TNA or whatever who cares.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> Meh, the segment was great. Rusev got his heat which was fresh to see and looked dominant. No complaints here.


Anyone can get heat in Chicago. Hell, the only reason i'm watching this is because it's in Chicago and the shows are always quality.

Do that in front of another audience and it would be met with absolute silence... which is typical of Raw and one of the reasons why their ratings have reached all-time lows.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I missed when the crowd got bored or angry at the direction of the program they would chant "Austin". :mj2 and his music would hit, and we would experience something epic. 



A shame WWE has not been able to recreate a Austin like Superstar. Might as well bring Austin back .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean woke up the crowd. He is def the most over active guy they have right now :clap


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The jiggle on Bo's belly is hypnotizing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LETS GO AMBROSE WE BOLIEVE! :mark:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Dean and Bo are a good matchup. Crowd is into it and this match doesn't even have any context.

I missed a bunch of the Rusev part, people are saying heel Ziggler is back?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> Sounds like they're saying "Lets go Ambrose!" "We want Dean!"


Sounded kind of like that, but it was "Let's go Ambrose!" / "We Bo-lieve!"


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do Dean's opponents get woozy after they perform an offensive move that sends Dean into his middle-rope-clothesline-thing?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Ambrose Asylum...that would be a good talk show. Also would make sense considering he's pretty directionless right now.


Then star in the They Live remake.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LETS GO AMBROSE WE BOLIEVE! :mark:


Cheerleading chants for the G-Rated program. I hate it. :mj2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I hate that fucking clothesline with a passion. It was OK when Nigel did it, because he throws an awesome lariat, and he didn't go for it 50 fucking times a match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DJHJR86 said:


> So much for the Ambrose is getting top face pops arguments...
> 
> "WE BOLIEVE!"


I heard it "Let's go Ambrose, we bolieve!"


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MY ****** AMBROSE :clap

UNEXPECTED GREAT MATCH FROM BOTH AMBROSE AND BO!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They clearly have nothing for Ambrose to do. There was zero point to having that match just now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ambrose goes from main eventing a PPV to wrestling a throwaway match with Bo Dallas in the span of a month :ti*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Most impressive thing to me about Rusev is he is getting the intended reaction in smark and non-smark cities. He got booed tonight in a smark city despite everyone here thinking he is a face :lmao


Olly a retard would seriously think Rusev is the babyface, he clearly isn't despite how people on here will spin it.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

PirateMonkE said:


> Hysteria said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, a dueling Ambrose/Bo chant.
> ...


I'm here live. Definitely We Bolieve!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love Ambrose, but I thoroughly enjoyed the "We Bolieve" chants that just happened.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I missed when the crowd got bored or angry at the direction of the program they would chant "Austin". :mj2 and his music would hit, and we would experience something epic.
> 
> 
> 
> A shame WWE has not been able to recreate a Austin like Superstar. Might as well bring Austin back .


They had a chance to make Ambrose atleast a bit of an Austin and they did really well untill he went to film the movie. Then his character died


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is so gonna destory that car by the end of the night 

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I like that, because despite no context, these two have not really had a feud. It's different from the Ambrose/Wyatt or REigns/Kane we usually get.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

On second glance, the haircut ages the fuck out of him.

Still would.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

J&J fucking that CTS up with all that shit on it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> A shame WWE has not been able to recreate a Austin like Superstar. Might as well bring Austin back .


Yeah, I love Austin too, but if you'll excuse me, it's 20-frakking-15, WWE needs to make *new* stars.

I don't know... Ambrose, Cesaro, Wyatt... They have guys. They just don't care to put in the effort.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That fucking Cadillac :booklel


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Abisial said:


> I heard it "Let's go Ambrose, we bolieve!"


Definitely louder for the Bolievers in the audience.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ambrose goes from main eventing a PPV to wrestling a throwaway match with Bo Dallas in the span of a month :ti*


:flabbynsting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I think Cena/Cody Rhodes is a lock for tonight. He didn't come out to wrassle Bo Dallas, so yeah, pretty sure he's answering Cena's challenge.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess that car is not a loaner that they have to give back? If it was they would not of added those things to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Olly a retard would seriously think Rusev is the babyface, he clearly isn't despite how people on here will spin it.


Unfortunately, it's not about how we view it. It's about how the morons in the crowds react, and not one of them have cheered Rusev in this angle yet.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The new Col. Sanders sucks dick.

And I have no idea what Jake Gyllenhaal was saying at all in that "Southpaw" trailer.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bo Dallas been eating good :booklel


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> *Olly* a *retard *would seriously think Rusev is the babyface, he clearly isn't despite how people on here will spin it.


:heyman6

Rusev is the babyface in that storyline. unkout


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> On second glance, the haircut ages the fuck out of him.
> 
> Still would.


Ew.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do people think/want Rhodes to challenge Cena?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny WWE "rednecked" up the Caddy. Had they "ghettoed" out the Caddy, I can't imagine the mass of people claiming WWE is racist...again.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Unfortunately, it's not about how we view it. It's about how the morons in the crowds react, and not one of them have cheered Rusev in this angle yet.


Because he is the heel? That is how it's supposed to be, it actually makes Rusev the best heel on the roster as he is one of the only heels who actually get heat.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> The new Col. Sanders sucks dick.
> 
> And I have no idea what Jake Gyllenhaal was saying at all in that "Southpaw" trailer.


I think Col. Sanders touches children...a lot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this feud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Olly a retard would seriously think Rusev is the babyface, he clearly isn't despite how people on here will spin it.


You mean like how Hassan wasn't a face even though the crowd booed the shit out of him?

If Rusev was american and Ziggler was russian, Rusev would be getting cheered right now


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So cringeworthy, ugh.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Why is this Barrett/R-Truth feud continuing?


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

King Barrett isn't getting over


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Because we haven't seen this match enough over the past month?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The new Col. Sanders sucks dick.

And I have no idea what Jake Gyllenhaal was saying at all in that "Southpaw" trailer.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Barrett/Truth again?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

R-Shizzle


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> :heyman6
> 
> Rusev is the babyface in that storyline. unkout


Do explain why he qualifies as the babyface, I would love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

2 jobber entrances


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck is this show?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The King of the Ring is in popcorn matches now.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

King Crackhead :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can R Truth go away already ? Geez


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

How many times have these fought this year alone?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why do people think/want Rhodes to challenge Cena?


Classic redemption/comeback storyline. Plus it'll be hard to boo Cody after Big Dust just passed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why do people think/want Rhodes to challenge Cena?


Probably to see him drop the Stardust gimmick and to see him after Dusty passed. Their last US title match wasn't much so if they throw someone new and good instead I'm fine with it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Yeah, I love Austin too, but if you'll excuse me, it's 20-frakking-15, WWE needs to make *new* stars.
> 
> I don't know... Ambrose, Cesaro, Wyatt... They have guys. They just don't care to put in the effort.


I agree with another poster who pointed out Ambrose. WWE did try with Ambrose, but I don't know why they didn't go through with it. Ambrose was hot last year, and they ruined it when they fucked up his Hell in a Cell match against Seth and had Bray Wyatt randomly come out and beat him down. Things hasn't been the same since. 


But seriously, if WWE can't get a Austin character, they might as well call Stone Cold back to TV, it's not like he's as old as Hulk Hogan who WWE invites every fucking year, twice a year, and even put him on their programming TE. 

It's like WWE just enjoys wasting the last of our youthful years with this garbage that they could capitalize on and have Austin run a muck. 


Seriously when was the last time Stone Cold was in a WWE ring and stunned someone?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TYWIN AIN'T NO KING

HE A BAD MOTHERFUCKER WITH A COOL ACCENT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why do people think/want Rhodes to challenge Cena?


He's suppose to be back tonight. It's not that I want that challenge to happen, just guessing that it will after what happened with dusty. He'll get a big pop for sure if it happens.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, these two again :shaq I wonder who's gonna lose :shaq


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I've said this before and i'll say it again... This entire roster is filled with *GEEKS*.

And most of it has nothing to do with a lack of talent. It's the result of years and years of awful booking.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This raw has been terrible and raws in chicago are usually good.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Do explain why he qualifies as the babyface, I would love to hear your reasoning.


Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match again , and you still have people on this forum that don't like to see the return of the local jobber format


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> This match again , and you still have people on this forum that don't like to see the return of the local jobber format


Well Barrett is currently wrestling, but he's not necessarily what I'd call a "local" jobber...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Probably to see him drop the Stardust gimmick and to see him after Dusty passed. Their last US title match wasn't much so if they throw someone new and good instead I'm fine with it.





wkc_23 said:


> He's suppose to be back tonight. It's not that I want that challenge to happen, just guessing that it will after what happened with dusty. He'll get a big pop for sure if it happens.


I guess it would be a good opportunity to drop that gimmick.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative Humor: "King @wadeBarrett vs. King R-Truth. Makes you wish for regicide. #RAWTonight "


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Do explain why he qualifies as the babyface, I would love to hear your reasoning.


- Injured, kicking a man when he's already down
- Apologized to Lana that one Raw
- Asked Lana to say that she was wrong
- She didn't comply
- Left with Ziggler
- Made out with Ziggler multiple times
- Made out with Ziggler again right in front of Rusev
- Ziggler rubbed it in multiple times
- Rusev finally destroyed Ziggler


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd definitely prefer the local jobber format at this point.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You mean like how Hassan wasn't a face even though the crowd booed the shit out of him?
> 
> If Rusev was american and Ziggler was russian, Rusev would be getting cheered right now


No I mean he is the heel because he is acting like a heel. He emotionally abused Lana and then when she leaves him for another guy, he acts like a crybaby and then attacks the new guy she is with, that is called acting like a heel because he IS the heel. I don't see how people do not understand this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fandangohome said:


> Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


So we're going to just ignore that Rusev treated Lana like shit before the breakup? Heels getting their karma doesn't make them a face.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh seriousley who gives a damn about Austin, what is this 1998? Lol lord move on. WWE don't need to bring back old AE Stars. They have great talent, talent they just need to utilize, and they well create stars. Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Balor, Ambrose, Banks, Bliss e.t.c. Owens is proof of booking done right. If even half of that booking went elsewhere things would pick up.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone explain to me why Barrett is STILL just some guy?

He has literally everything. Great look, damn good in the ring, one of the best mic workers, and he's big, so vince can still have his boner.

Why is he still in a feud with R-truth, yet someone like Sheamus is MITB?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder what "Brock Lesnar Guy" does that he can afford a plane ticket and front row tickets to all these WWE events. How much vacation time does he get?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RHODES VS CENA WOULD BE GOAT! :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> This raw has been terrible and raws in chicago are usually good.


They really are. One of my favorite moments is when Stephanie started corpsing in the middle of cutting a promo on Bryan because the crowd was giving her so much heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People talking about Austin like he's coming back.

:drake1


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This show is just DEAD. The commentators sound done.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fandangohome said:


> Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


Stole his woman? Rusev treated her like a piece of subservient trash. She left him.

Don't be dense, sir.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I wonder what "Brock Lesnar Guy" does that he can afford a plane ticket and front row tickets to all these WWE events. How much vacation time does he get?


He's probaly a reporter.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I've said this before and i'll say it again... This entire roster is filled with *GEEKS*.
> 
> And most of it has nothing to do with a lack of talent. It's the result of years and years of awful booking.


How is being a Geek a bad thing.. Such a odd insult lol...


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Fandangohome said:


> Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


Read my previous post, he did not steal her, she left him because he emotionally abused her and then cried like a baby when she found someone else.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Funny WWE "rednecked" up the Caddy. Had they "ghettoed" out the Caddy, I can't imagine the mass of people claiming WWE is racist...again.


Good observation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this match..... Let's get on to the good stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> How is being a Geek a bad thing.. Such a odd insult lol...


Geek as in jobber, not as in comic book nerd.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Fandangohome said:


> Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


Triple H used to get his woman stolen on a weekly basis by Mr. Perfect... Marc Mero stole Sable from him and then beat him up for the title IIRC.

It's not the story as much as their demeanor. When you have a guy saying, "I hate everyone in this country and want to beat everyone up" versus "I just like having fun" (or whatever Zigglers baby face gimmick is), that's just how it works.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe this match has lasted this long. This is embarrassing.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> How is being a Geek a bad thing.. Such a odd insult lol...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Barrett is STILL just some guy?
> 
> He has literally everything. Great look, damn good in the ring, one of the best mic workers, and he's big, so vince can still have his boner.
> 
> Why is he still in a feud with R-truth, yet someone like Sheamus is MITB?


British =/= world champion


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So we're going to just ignore that Rusev treated Lana like shit before the breakup? Heels getting their karma doesn't make them a face.


He had every to though. She cost him the match at WrestleMania this year and also got herself involved in the I Quit match against Cena at Payback and quit for Rusev when no one told her to do that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that happened.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Keep this in mind...

This crowd, in _Chicago_ of all places, wanted to mark out when Truth almost got the roll up win.

Not a good sign for Barrett.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMFG










:homer


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gratz' you finally beat Truth :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Barrett wan!! WOOO


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Barrett's tights.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> He had every to though. She cost him the match at WrestleMania this year and also got herself involved in the I Quit match against Cena at Payback and quit for Rusev when no one told her to do that.


And then the bitch wouldn't even say she was wrong. :trips7


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Barrett is STILL just some guy?
> 
> He has literally everything. Great look, damn good in the ring, one of the best mic workers, and he's big, so vince can still have his boner.
> 
> Why is he still in a feud with R-truth, yet someone like Sheamus is MITB?


When did Barrett become "damn good in the ring?" He is an average wrestler on a good day. Sheamus can wrestle circles around Barrett and has done so his entire career.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> Ziggler stole his woman, threatened him while he was injured, and they've both tried to humiliate him. How is he not the face?


Because Rusev was the one who became aggressive with his girlfriend?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So what's the main event going to be?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow this means Cena/Owens is closing the show. AWESOME. They should have closed a few times already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrett clean over Truth. Who said WWE isn't pushing him?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, hosted by Lawler? No thanks.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I like Barrett's tights.


Trunks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe this match has lasted this long. This is embarrassing.


Thats why Amy Shemuer dumped Dolph for lasting too long lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Natecore said:


> When did Barrett become "damn good in the ring?" He is an average wrestler on a good day. Sheamus can wrestle circles around Barrett and has done so his entire career.


Bullshit.

Sheamus' whole ring style is 'hit hard=goodmatch' Barrett is ten thousand times better than sheamus. No argument.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

To say WWE has a roster with a lot of potential, they sure as hell make a strong argument for late 2014 and 2015 thus far being the worst creative years in the company 

I'm starting to really feel ambivalent towards raw because of these back to back bullshit shows with this tired ass format and reruns galore along with illogical, long drawn out, half-asses backward assed booking with micromanaging and creatively handcuffing galore.

I'm this close to giving up on Raw for a while.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Is she hurt? Is she dead?"

"I don't know but I can see that ass."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> How is being a Geek a bad thing.. Such a odd insult lol...


Except that the term means something very different in a wrestling context. It means you're impotent in every way.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Was hoping Barrett would fight Swags again so I could see him. Oh well. 

This RAW has been tolerable, though, and I enjoyed Bo vs Ambrose a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cena6


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unconscious gorgeous woman?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"So they can tell you what you've missed while your eyes were closed." 
Because you fell asleep.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

No cheer for seth WTF


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> :cena6


You do know there are pictures of her naked. Online. RIGHT?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rollins has a giant wooden shoe spoon?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waiting for Brock to F5 Rollins onto the car, tbh. :draper2


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Now we know why there's no ramp tonight....the Cadillac is getting flipped


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That camo on the caddy :what


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock going to destroy the car incoming.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Time to see Brock fuck up that car.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

US title in main event? lol.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe Brock will destroy something in this segment!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chekov's smoking Cadillac.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Waiting for Brock to F5 Rollins onto the car, tbh. :draper2


Actually waiting for Brock to F5 the car onto Rollins. But your idea works too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Nobles ribs are healed up already?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Team Feet must be having a field day with the Lana and Summer Rae thing earlier. :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

An axe...handle


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Waiting for Brock to F5 Rollins onto the car, tbh. :draper2


Or F5 the car onto Rollins


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wtf is that piece of wood.


Might Guy said:


>


Too soon.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

seth rollins with no reactions, in chicago. that surprised me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wave bye-bye to that Cadillac :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HHH-Sledgehammer
Foley-Barbed wire baseball bat
Edge and Christian-Con chair to
Dudleyz-tables
Hardyz-ladders




Seth Rollins-Axe handle.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Those stick club things look like if you hit Lesnar with them they'll break in a million pieces


----------



## legobro32 (Jun 2, 2015)

While that r- truth match was on, I couldn't help but change it and wonder which current or recent storyline made you pretty much embarrassed to watch WWE??


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

My prediction looks more and more promising... Owens winning the title from Cena tonight?!

Oh well, if not tonight, at the ppv.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Sheamus' whole ring style is 'hit hard=goodmatch' Barrett is ten thousand times better than sheamus. No argument.


A guy with a Nakamura av complaining because a wrestler hits hard? Sheamus (and Cesaro) are the closest NJPW talents the E has. Complaining because a guy hits hard is quite rich. Sheamus is an absolute workhorse and he kills himself at the detriment of his career longevity but I'm going to love it while he's around.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:HA @ Seth thinking those toothpicks can stop Brockzilla


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Waiting for Brock to F5 Rollins onto the car, tbh. :draper2


I'm actually waiting for Brock to F5 the car itself, :haha


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> US title in main event? lol.


They should have the NXT Women's Championship in the main event every week.

No, wait. That would actually be entertaining and make me give two frakks. We can't have that.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> An axe...handle


They couldn't get 2X4s? :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

legobro32 said:


> While that r- truth match was on, I couldn't help but change it and wonder which current or recent storyline made you pretty much embarrassed to watch WWE??


Every one of them besides Cena vs. Owens and Rollins vs. Lesnar.

Reigns vs. Wyatt had potential but it looks like that blew up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> lol that was awesome.
> 
> did ziggler really date amy schumer?


Word. And yeah, Zigglypuff actually did date everyone's favorite Cabbage Patch Kid-faced comedian, but she broke it off because their "sex was too athletic".

wens


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Team Feet must be having a field day with the Lana and Summer Rae thing earlier. :lol


:evil


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did anyone else catch that signing off graphic for Raw on the bottom right corner like the episode was done?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Heyman turns on Lesnar at BG?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That car about to a visit to suplex city.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol seth cain Velasquez beat brock like he owned him


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Justin Bieber chants.....


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

You are hearing me talk.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Brock vs. Rollins? Lets do this!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Did anyone else catch that signing off logo for Raw on the bottom right corner like the episode was done?


That usually happens at the top of every hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW,

Seth with them SHOTS.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Did anyone else catch that signing off logo for Raw on the bottom right corner like the episode was done?


Takes me back to the Raw/Warzone days.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't believe the Justin Bieber chant stuck around this long. Or even caught on.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Something IS going to happen to that car tonight. Look where they parked it, center stage.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RIP Seth, it's been fun.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I love you Seth Rollins.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

This should be awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth DAMN


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TheBkMogul said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else catch that signing off logo for Raw on the bottom right corner like the episode was done?
> ...


Maybe I pay too much attention to the forums around then haha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:floyd1 Those Justin Bieber chants.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vyer said:


> They couldn't get 2X4s? :lol


Budget cuts...how did you think they could afford to send Kane to Hawaii


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

KILL BROCK KILL! KILL HIM DEAD!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep, that car isn't making it through the night. Ha ha!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

HERE COMES THE TRAIN, BOWOOOOOORRRRRRK, LLAAASSSEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Let's just hope Lesnar doesn't pull a Goldberg while destroying the Caddy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Wait for it....*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Make me proud Seth


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yeah the car's going to be gone...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

OH SHIT JAMIE ABOUT TO CRY


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That's smart? Why? There are three goobers in the middle of the ring. Just get in there and KILL! KILL!

WWE have even managed to find a way to lessen my enthusiasm for Brock. AMAZING.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RIP Caddy. Although the camo job already killed it.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

A AXE!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

2015 and we are still destroying cars in story lines....


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Brock has a fucking axe! :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Dear god, don't do it he has a family!!!!!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BORK HAS AN AXE!!!! TWO AXES!!!!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wait a second Brock, that was a gift!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, good bye new car.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Instead of buying that car, they could've gotten a couple extra dates out of Lesnar. :shrug


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

So Lesnar really is in the next Assassin's Creed game.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

YOU'RE GONNA GET UR FUCKING HEAD CHOPPED OFF..

:ha

I kid, I kid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark: Two AXES. Do it, Brock. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH has a sledgehammer......B!tch, Brock has 2 AXES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So what they're saying is that Brock would rather fuck up a car than take on Seth and two dwarfs? Okie dokie then.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

don't chant Bieber


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's hope Brock doesn't pull a Goldberg here.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

NEw wwe movie idea.

Brock lesnar vs Zombies.

90 minutes of brock swinging axes at the undead, while chris tucker screams like a bitch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins and Team Vanilla Midget with axe handles instead of baseball bats, in what has to be the most absurd swipe at Brock's outdoorsman lifestyle.

R.I.P. in peace J&J's Cadillac (2015-2015) D:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LESNAR PULLED OUT A FUCKING AXE :LOL*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I really don't care about the car. I want to see Brock F5 the three geeks in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lensar better go to jail for vandalism


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

They have insurance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted Brock to piss in the car, but this will suffice! :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Street Fighter bonus stage begin!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank fuck he didn't pull a Goldberg and use his fist instead and ruin the biggest storyline the company has going.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why are Rollins and J & J security armed with back scratchers?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like the Brisco Brothers just got them another client!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BROCK SMASH

:done


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cole referencing the Minnesota Wrecking Crew. :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShIT WENT THROUGH THE CAR!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Messed up that nice car


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:mark:

This is awesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess WWE owns that car. LoL


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

CADDY GETS BORKED!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man Lesnar is just going to town on that thing.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Now this is how you destroy a car

*cough* Kofi *cough*

*cough*Edge*cough*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Street Fighter bonus stage begin!


Beat me to it. Literally was just postin that. Good call.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If that car could tap out, it would :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao Best Mode initiated


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently Brock didn't take well being called "Paul Heyman's bitch" by Rollins.

:ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RIP Noble


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Now please tell me Lesnar is going to suplex the car.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm just nervous Brock is going to Goldberg himself on the glass.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

F5 HIM ON THE CAR BROCK


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I wish Brock would break Vince's arm. I'd pay big money to see that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brock almost busting out his :lelbrock face when he slapped on the kimura on Noble. :lmao


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

That Cadillac getting fucked up. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, GET RID OF THE FUCKING MIDGETS FOR GOOD!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

J&J just got fucked with no lube. 

Thanks Seth.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Brock's probably taken bigger shits than J and J.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Noble only has 202 unbroken bones left.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Mercury deserves a raise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That car sold his beating better than anyone who has ever faced Brock.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

PG programming featuring; Bork Laser destroying a car with two hatchets, breaking a man's arm, and suplexing another man on top of a broken car. :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Drive the car into the HD lights! So we don't see that set anymore!

Like when HHH destroyed the titanton on Raw


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brock is crazy:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm half convinced they're actually trying to kill J&J Security.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Street Fighter bonus stage begin!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

J&J GOT BORKED!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That motherfucker can get in the ring like a luchador
HOLY SHIT


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Street Fighter 2 bonus round 3 player mode


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making the fans pay for it. Daaaaaamn.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins is such a bitch lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Great raw tonight! This is the Lesner we all know and love.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Lesnar is such a beast

:brock4


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Now, just do that every week and we'd be set...

Wait, so this is just going to be a one week thing and next week is going to suck? Oh....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cops should arrest Brock for vandalizing the car, and it would have been rollins outsmarting him .


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao that was a great segment


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah!!! :brock4 :brock4


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

:ha Suplexing Mercury on the car :lmao this is great


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The way Noble's arm was snapped like a twig :lel


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait until someone has a wood chopping accident and the media forces WWE to apologize for this segment.

If that sounds ridiculous, it's what the media does when kids hurt themselves doing wrestling moves


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> J&J just got fucked with no lube.
> 
> Thanks Seth.


With no Vaseline.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Did fans get hit by the door piece???


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bye bye door :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Brock literally jumped from the floor OVER THE TOP ROPE in one motion
LMAO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Brock going to be on Raw next week?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Where did that door land anyway?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Irrelevant said:


> He had every to though. She cost him the match at WrestleMania this year and also got herself involved in the I Quit match against Cena at Payback and quit for Rusev when no one told her to do that.


Exactly so by his actions, he is not a face. Just because he's injured and someone threatened to fuck him up crutches and all doesn't automatically make him a "do gooder"

Not to mention, he tried to manipulate Lana in to getting back with him. Once she denied him, he berated her again.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I JUST MARKED OUT LIKE A 5 YEAR OLD. IM 27. :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock is a crazy person. And he's great.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Someone should tell Brock a car can't fight back


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> That Cadillac getting fucked up. :mj2


:batista3


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They should give the car to me...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol if that door went into the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Man I legit would not even want to breathe the wrong way around Brock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock to save the tile from the Seth title reign? :nah Seth retains via shenanigans.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Awesome segment. Wish Brock was around every week.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WWE Creative Humor: "This is what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass, Seth Rollins. #RAWTonight "


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Give that man the belt as long as he wants


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lesnar hasn't been this entertaining since his feud with Guerrero when he donned the sombrero.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I just tuned in. That was a fun segment. Still don't care about the match because Seth is a geek.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Why does Brock throw shit at the audience , the guy needs to be careful


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gallows ain't gonna be shit. We all know that.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lou Thesz never imagined that to occur in wrestling program.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

So do those fans get free tickets for life after getting hit by a CAR DOOR? lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seriously, how do you rip a door open bare handed and launching the door that far...

BASED BROCK :Brock


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

great segment, now lets keep it rolling with some Kevin Owens!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jim Ross said:


> Lol if that door went into the crowd. :lmao


I swear part of the door dropped into the crowd, if not then it was damn close :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Who runs up on someone in the locker room at the gym and asks to have some of their supplements?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Gallows ain't gonna be shit. We all know that.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

THIS fuckin Guy has the best job of the world.
Destroying Cars making millions...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is the best Raw i've seen in a year.

Literally.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lesnar ripping the car door off without breaking a sweat is probably why Orton don't want none of da beast

:maury


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brock is a freak of nature. :lol

Wish he was younger though so we could have more Brock, the guy is so agile at 37. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Lesnar hasn't been this entertaining since his feud with Guerrero when he donned the sombrero.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Arm005 said:


> So do those fans get free tickets for life after getting hit by a CAR DOOR? lol


Of course they do.

IF they voice their grievances to Brock personally and demand an apology.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did that guy in that front row catch the car door lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens promoted to last hour of Raw. I can't wait until he's closing out Raws hopefully on a weekly basis.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Someone should tell Brock a car can't fight back


Chong Li?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Part of the door going into the fans. :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why couldn't they do that to a beater. Why did it have to be a brand new luxury vehicle? :mj2


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm 1000% sure that door hit someone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Brock is on Raw next week, too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And they just leave the car. Are they afraid Brock's going to get pissed if they take away his handiwork?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:brock4 :brock4 :brock4 :brock4 :brock4 :brock4 :brock4


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Cadillac is probably going to go in the WWE Warehouse. :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Did Lillian say Carlito?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

They're Alive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Give the New Day the titles back please


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

OG Dwayne Johnson said:


> I'm 1000% sure that door hit someone


So am I. 
If it did I'm sure we will hear reports of it tomorrow morning.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Kofi still lives?


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

? Nice NASCAR reference JBL, although it was this morning not last night


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "And there is the conquering hero, Brock Lesnar!"

There you have it, folks. Bork is officially a face for the first time since 2003. But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo! The New Day! :mark:


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

big e smiling and skipping lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Big E :lmao


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

where new day nae naeing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ayyyyyyy. New Day was hittin that nae nae. I see yall.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

New Day starts to get over/get heat, then WWE randomly has them drop the titles and get squashed by Lesnar...


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Owens and Cena don't need the belt to validate their feud, they're saving the open challenge for the main event, the Dusty special is tonight, and Cody is in the building.

It's still a long shot, but there are the reasons Cody may leave as US champ tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mercury could have seriously injured his neck with that Belly to Belly.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone's gotta make a gif of Brock Lesnar jumping into the ring like a fuckin gazelle. He just outperformed both Sin Caras with that one moment alone.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:mj2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big E is easily one of the funniest guys on the roster :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know the technique is different, but if Brock trained for javelin, the guy would be legitimately world class. Sure some strong firemen have had to rip doors out with bear hands, but that was some superhuman shit how damn far he flung that damn door.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They should keep that Cadillac onstage so we can see everyone's reactions :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So did Brock just kill a fan?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know if Brock is on Raw next week?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For the white people that don't understand what The New Day ATTEMPTED (read as BUTCHERED) :*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> New Day starts to get over/get heat, then WWE randomly has them drop the titles and get squashed by Lesnar...


its because new day was a punishment and they were not supposed to get over.
but they did so Vince had to cool them off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOT EMMMM.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy fucking balls that Lesnar segment. Guy murdered a car with a muthafucking AXE, tossed a one of its doors ACROSS the stage, killed J&J Security, and hopped into the ring IN ONE MOTION to attack Rollins.

I love this man, 10/10 would not sue if Brock threw the car door in the crowd and killed me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really liked that wheelbarrow bodyscissors into the assisted senton by the Dragons. :clap



Jim Ross said:


> Mercury could have seriously injured his neck with that Belly to Belly.


In Brock's defense, midgets aren't really people, so its not like he actually hurt anybody. 8*D


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

What in the blue hell is The M wearing? Do you automatically lose your man card for wearing something like that?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone know if Brock is on Raw next week?


If that car door actually hit any fans, we may not see Brock for quite some time :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Titus is botchin' commentary now.

When will it end?


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok so I'm at least happy to see the Lucha Dragons


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

first time ive seen kofi and big e actually wrestle in all the 4v4 tags they where just meat or barley wrestled or got pinned lol idn why wwe hates them crazy over then gets buried


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> Holy fucking balls that Lesnar segment. Guy murdered a car with a muthafucking AXE, tossed a one of its doors ACROSS the stage, killed J&J Security, and hopped into the ring IN ONE MOTION to attack Rollins.
> 
> I love this man, 10/10 would not sue if Brock threw the car door in the crowd and killed me.


You're right you wouldn't sue, you'd be dead. /#badjokesanta


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *For the white people that don't understand what The New Day ATTEMPTED (read as BUTCHERED) :*


BAH GAWD...AS GOD IS MY WITNESS THAT IS THE WORST THING I'VE EVER SEEN, WHETHER NEW DAY OR THE BOY WHO SOUNDS LIKE A SEVEN YEAR OLD IS PERFORMING IT

:bahgawd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zico said:


> If that car door actually hit any fans, we may not see Brock for quite some time :lol


As hilarious as it would be to imagine Brock maiming 15 fans with a "souvenir" I think it was just the padding on the door that went into the crowd.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I love this man, 10/10 would not sue if Brock threw the car door in the crowd and killed me.


It would probably be the coolest way to die in fairness.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

No way the title goes to Cody tonight. That would screw up everything at BG and would make the title meaningless again (sorry Cody). On the other hand, if Cena wins, people will freak out and say it's disrespectful to Dusty.

I still think it's gotta be KO accepting tonight, especially after losing on the 4th.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Lesnar is a Superhuman. These Actions explain why he murdered Cena at SummerSlam.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNNNNNNNNN


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> No way the title goes to Cody tonight. That would screw up everything at BG and would make the title meaningless again (sorry Cody). On the other hand, if Cena wins, people will freak out and say it's disrespectful to Dusty.
> 
> I still think it's gotta be KO accepting tonight, especially after losing on the 4th.


No. They gotta have Cody accept, put on a 5 star with Cena, only for Owens to interrupt and decimate Cody and Cena to end the show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus you mad? :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to Titus on that Masters, straight up.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The door fell apart as it was thrown... It didn't hit any fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jay2 at Big E doing the "NEW! DAY ROCKS!" clap to Kalisto's side while applying an abdominal stretch.

+1 to O'Neil for taking the piss out of Bradshaw by touting his 2 university degrees _and_ telling commentary to do their jobs properly.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNN


Didn't he hit somebody with a monitor just last year as well?

I love Brock but geez the man needs to be careful.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNN


Crap, I hope the kid is okay. And give him all the autographs.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNN


I don't see shit in that photo.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> No. They gotta have Cody accept, put on a 5 star with Cena, only for Owens to interrupt and decimate Cody and Cena to end the show.


That would work too, but I figured they wouldn't go that route since they just did it recently.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Titus telling commentary to do their jobs hahahhaa


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The_It_Factor said:


> No way the title goes to Cody tonight. That would screw up everything at BG and would make the title meaningless again (sorry Cody). On the other hand, if Cena wins, people will freak out and say it's disrespectful to Dusty.
> 
> I still think it's gotta be KO accepting tonight, especially after losing on the 4th.


No one sane would think it would be somehow disrespectful to Dusty if his son lost a match against Cena. And he has to lose since why would you waste the buildup for Owens/Cena 3 with a fluke title win by a guy who hasn't done much in a long while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus a better commentator than all 3 of them combined.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sin cara is way to strong for a guy his size.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Titus showing JBL up :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus just exposed the woefully inadequate announcing. They always try to ignore the in ring product to talk about the main event. Give Titus the damn announcing job. He is doing their jobs for them :mark:


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Titus making a good point. 

They talk about stupid crap unrelated to the match at hand all the time.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kalisto needs a push like right now.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> So did Brock just kill a fan?











In Memory of WWE Fan
1980-2015

This fan was killed Monday Night after a flying door hit him in face thrown by The Beast Incarnate Brrrrrock Llllllesnarrr


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Titus is snatching JBL's edges bald.
Got damn. He wrecked him. :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Greatest overhead belly to belly ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Some good back-and-forth with Titus and JBL.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

damn i miss cesaro and kidd...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Titus legit made me laugh tonight. haha.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

I saw that internal piece of the car door fly into the crowd lol


Good stuff from Titus giving JBL the roast of a lifetime


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

big e what a move wait new day won lol big e smile when he pinned sin cara dfkm


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Awesome segment fuck lesnar is GOLD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I finished watching NJPW Dominion instead of tuning into Raw right away. 

I saw Brock tear the car up, but that's it. Did I miss anything of note?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lmao at D-Young saying that he wears LuluLemon.

Pretty good match between the LDs and TND.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> No one sane would think it would be somehow disrespectful to Dusty if his son lost a match against Cena. And he has to lose since why would you waste the buildup for Owens/Cena 3 with a fluke title win by a guy who hasn't done much in a long while.


People around here complain over far less when it comes to Cena wins.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> I don't see shit in that photo.


I'm assuming he was just messing around. I hope anyways. I wouldn't wanna see a lil kid getting injured really bad like that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Titus just became a member of my fave five. He owned JBL and actually gave enthusiastic commentary. :mark: :bow Vince might be pissed backstage at Titus telling the truth about the crap commentary we get every week.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

is JBL supposed to be a heel announcer?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

xNECROx said:


> Titus making a good point.
> 
> They talk about stupid crap unrelated to the match at hand all the time.


I sense a long jobbing streak coming for Mr. O'Neal.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They used to say "Just like Netflix...but better". 

They dropped the "But better". Is that because they knew it was bullshit?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena Owens time next!!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

"WWE NETWORK JUST LIKE NETFLIX" Why would you say that.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that WWE Network's new slogan. 


WWE Network - "We're just like Netflix". :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The commentary got weird when Titus called out JBL. Wonder if that was scripted?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

is "just like netflix" the networks slogan? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Just like Netflix... You know, when you have a movie in mind, but it isn't available for viewing at this time"


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So I finished watching NJPW Dominion instead of tuning into Raw right away.
> 
> I saw Brock tear the car up, but that's it. Did I miss anything of note?


Rusev destroyed Ziggler. It was great.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cena open challenge AKA an NXT talent is going to have a 20+ minute match with Cena that has no impact nor relevancy while the rest of the main roster does fuck all. 

Like, um, can we maybe wait until NXT talent debut?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So I finished watching NJPW Dominion instead of tuning into Raw right away.
> 
> I saw Brock tear the car up, but that's it. Did I miss anything of note?


Nope.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm assuming he was just messing around. I hope anyways. I wouldn't wanna see a lil kid getting injured really bad like that.


Oh okay. It's just the way it was being described on here as if it was fact that he hit a fan with a car door. I don't know either way, but was kinda peeved at the misinformation goin round


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Is that WWE Network's new slogan.
> 
> 
> WWE Network - "We're just like Netflix". :lol


They used to say that all the time when the Network was new. They even followed it with: "...but better."


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So I finished watching NJPW Dominion instead of tuning into Raw right away.
> 
> I saw Brock tear the car up, but that's it. Did I miss anything of note?


Nah. And you're right on time for Cena's challenge match.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Sooo... Cody Rhodes is gonna end up answering the Cena open challenge, right?


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Cody cody cody cody


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Titus just exposed the woefully inadequate announcing. They always try to ignore the in ring product to talk about the main event. Give Titus the damn announcing job. He is doing their jobs for them


Seriously dude. Agreed 100%


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Fucking shit...lololol. WWE is so damn desperate. If people don't want to pay $10 for all the shit you talk about they sure as ain't going to do after the free trial. WWE is making the Network look like the WWE App with all the free mentions. Get a grip. Nobody who isn't paying $9.99 will ever pay $9.99 besides maybe in months with RR, SS, or WM.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

cmon be cody...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoa! You're only smoke and mirrors!

I hope.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

30 minute match - Cody vs. Cena.... and KO ruins it.

That heat Owens would get...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is Cody gonna answer the US challenge? I mean I guess it's not a bad return, but he already answered as Stardust. :deandre


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The anticipation is killing me :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Owens would get massive heat for destroying Cody tonight.*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Good for Austin, that young go-hard needed the cover of a wrestling video game, desperately.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Boooooooooo


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

:austin :austin


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Why is Austin on the cover of WWE 2k?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stone Cold! Pretty cool commercial for the new game.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lol

What is this 1998?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Do they have those Tough Enough geeks wearing protective head gear when taking bumps? My God.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

GET IT WWE 2K 3 16


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, but is the game going to be any good?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That advert was actually pretty sick :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Cold STeve Austin is back... but only as the cover star. :cole

:mj2


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

ProvoFTW said:


> "WWE NETWORK JUST LIKE NETFLIX" Why would you say that.


Lol I thought It was funny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goosebumps.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Austin vs. Lesnar confirmed 
To be playable in the game.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE refusing to let current talent get on the video game cases. :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Austin on the cover of the newest WWE video game.... way to make them stars Vince.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

If I'm Stone Cold I tell them hell no when it comes to putting my ass on the cover. Pure marketing bullcrap for a guy who hasn't competed in 10 years when there's tons of others deserving of a spot like that.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

WWE 2k16 sounds good.

I really liked the "story mode" in 2k15.



Pronk25 said:


> Why is Austin on the cover of WWE 2k?


Probably an Austin story line. Pretty excited to play it actually.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would they put Austin on the cover? He is not even wrestling anymore.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3:16 mode gives us an idea of the legends in the game.

Foley?
Rock?
Masked Kane?
98' taker?


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Stone Cold IMO is the greatest champion of all time, but why is he on the cover of a WWE game when he hasn't been a major part of the roster in over a decade?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena looking at that car thinking, this is the same shit that happened to me at summerslam, last year.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

stone cold is one of the biggest stars ever. 

fuck you imbeciles who don't like it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 3:16 mode gives us an idea of the legends in the game.
> 
> Foley?
> Rock?
> ...


Bret Hart
HBK


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah, but is the game going to be any good?


No. The last good one was this gem on PS2:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Close to 20 years later they still can't go 6 months without trying to get just a little more money out of the AE.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

austin storylines will probably be bret, vince, undertaker, and rock.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena kayfabe wise is the only person on the roster not afraid of Lesnar. Just re-realized that.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 3:16 mode gives us an idea of the legends in the game.
> 
> Foley?
> Rock?
> ...


Savio Vega?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> If I'm Stone Cold I tell them hell no when it comes to putting my ass on the cover. Pure marketing bullcrap for a guy who hasn't competed in 10 years when there's tons of others deserving of a spot like that.


I don't need your stinking money. *Pockets money*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is Stone Cold the cover guy?

Simply because he is more marketable than Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, or any other star WWE has tried to create in the past half decade.

Your anger/hate/accusations should go towards Vince McMahon and his merry band of creative staff elves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

John Cena being a heel once again lol


Everything that Owens has said about Cena is 100% true.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena smurky as fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena shitting on Owens.

:ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....Cena is a prick, isn't he?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Cena working like a heel!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope its Prince Devitt


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cena genuinely has fun being a heel and performing in towns where he gets heat. Just pull the trigger already!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cena trolling :lol :lol love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor's stomp confirmed >Garvin Stomp.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Austin on the cover of the newest WWE video game.... way to make them stars Vince.


Austin, Brock, Cena. That's all you need


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This challenge crap better end soon. I am so sick of this predictable crap.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Owens again? Seriously?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Phil Brooks please.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

OWENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You are not doing this fake out again? For the love of God, you can't possibly be doing this again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat pop.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love Owens but I have staled on Cena vs Owens, holy shit, I'm so over this feud.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is such a pandering prick sometimes!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

OWENS FINALLY HAS A WHOLE TITANTRON


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

So Rusev is a heel that is booked like a face... Cena is booked as a face and crowd treats him like a heel?!?!?!?!?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens with the Stone Cold head wag.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's 7:40 and we got Owens. Unbelievable!! Close out Raw KO!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So no Cody?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

For the people who are about to go gaga over what Owens just said: all that was was well delivered heel 101.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is the best raw in years. The main event no Kane or REigns in sight. OWens owing Cena love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Owens shooting all over Cena. Preach,Owens, Preach!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Triple threat! Please let Cesaro win!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What the fudge is this?!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

MARKING OUT BRO!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Owens again? Seriously?


for the 20th time already :wall


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Cesaro in the main event... what world is this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CM Punk is about to interrupt.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Cesaro getting some mic time. Wow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Better not hear a single one of ya'll complaining about WWE not taking Cesaro seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro with that mic. That should be classified as a deadly weapon in his hands.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Owens vs. Cesaro would be an awesome rivalry.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

mah ..... cesaro!!!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I didn't hear Kevin Owens complaining. Cesaro sucks on the fucking mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

triple threat match? :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I smell a triple threat coming


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Someon take Cesaro's mic fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Why is everyone getting all hyped?

Cesaro is going to lose and Owens will just face Cena at Battlegorund


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Those two goofy accents do NOT mesh well... never put cesaro and owens in a promo together, please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Cesaro really just bitch Owens down like that?

:drake1


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro nailing that promo. But sorry his accent ruins his mic work.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

What kind of fuckery booking was that?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How many months in a row can Owens stay 9 months pregnant? That has to be dangerous for the baby.*


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I feel like Owens & Cesaro would have a kickass match and even better feud.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why would Cesaro think that this match would end any differently? Kayfabe nonsense.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why does she always say CHIAAAA


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

bury owens to cesaro XD


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Its Cesaro. AWESOME!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Why is everyone getting all hyped?
> 
> Cesaro is going to lose and Owens will just face Cena at Battlegorund


Let me come to terms with this slowly. :frown2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I mean, can we just make it a triple threat already? Because Cesaro and Cena have failed to live up to their match before and we know Cesaro ain't getting the title today...eh, I guess I'm just sick of repetition.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The same thing that happened last week is just going to happen in the main event this week?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Did Cesaro really just bitch Owens down like that?
> 
> :drake1


seriously wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, MOTN right here. For damn sure.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok, make Owens more of a bitch. The dude is supposed to be a wrecking ball, not some guy who just takes shit that's handed to him. Fuck WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Say it aint so Owens. Dont walk away from this fight!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLEASE END THESE CENA CHALLENGES NOW!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I just got up and got my KO shirt on expecting Owens to take the US title tonigh. I'm not complaining about Cesaro or anything, in fact this is going to be a great main event, just a little disappointed in Owens walkin out.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

That door Brock threw went into the crowd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618247632000040961


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Way to miss an opportunity with Cody there, Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Did Cesaro really just bitch Owens down like that?
> 
> :drake1


More poor booking of Owens LOL
I would use the B word but ill wait to see if Cena beats him at BG first ha ha ha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm assuming owens interferes again?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro got seriously put over there by Owens wanting none of him ... but their US title feud is going to be awesome.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I turn on Raw and it's Cena-Cesaro AGAIN?

Are the WWE so totally bereft of ideas that they're going to run this into the ground?

Yes. They are.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> The same thing that happened last week is just going to happen in the main event this week?


Got to get those ratings for the third hour.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll happily take another Cesaro/Cena match

Also Owens is going to be back out, just wait.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cena in a real movie?!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Owens' got something up his sleeve, he's not being a bitch.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

And people say Rollins, Reigns, Orton & Bryan can't talk. Cesaro...yikes! At least he can wrestle like a beast.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> That door Brock threw went into the crowd
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618247632000040961


First of all, can't tell if that's a kid or if it's anybody at all. Also, if he did hit someone, why didn't anyone in the crowd try to step in and stop it, or get the hell out of the way!?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All they have to do is give Cesaro back his Patriot theme song (Fuck off Jack Swagger Thwagger)

and the fans will love him again.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

"Can't have cesaro looking like he can beat cena, so this weak we will fix last week mistake." :vince


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Hopefully this match ends different to last week


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Got to get those ratings for the third hour.


If figures are up, can i claim that Owens and Cesaro are draws?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And ladies and gentlemen your wondering why Cesaro is not main eventing, stumbling over his words more then Reigns on a hot summer day is why lol.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Well.. Kevin will have the last laugh after that for sure xD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Owens will interfere in this match, yet again, making this a triple threat at battleground.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell Cena is a fan of Cesaro. I'm thinking when Owens wins the US title, Cesaro will be his first feud. Or they will do a triple threat.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> And ladies and gentlemen your wondering why Cesaro is not main eventing, stumbling over his words more then Reigns on a hot summer day is why lol.


Yet he still showed more personality than reigns ever has.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So did Lita and Trish famously main event a RAW one night or was it a PPV?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Well this match is gonna suck. 20 two counts later....

LOLCENAWINZ

Will skip ahead.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> So did Lita and Trish famously main event a RAW one night or was it a PPV?


Raw I believe, can't remember the year though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they always shit on WCW, but use the title history to make their guys sound better...but do it without mentioning WCW directly.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The US title > WWE title . :cena3




Wherever I go, the prestige of the belt goes with me. :cena5


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

It was terrible to hear John Cena's theme song after the WWE 2K16 thing. It makes me sick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KO is gonna come out and grab and ax to kill them right?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Zico said:


> Raw I believe, can't remember the year though.



2004


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> First of all, can't tell if that's a kid or if it's anybody at all. Also, if he did hit someone, why didn't anyone in the crowd try to step in and stop it, or get the hell out of the way!?


You mean to tell me you can't see pieces of the door fly into the crowd and then someone hold it up? It's not hard to see. I don't think anyone was hurt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty awesome to see Cesaro throw in a squat during that delayed vertical suplex. And +1 to Cena for keeping the electric chair facebuster from his match with Owens at MITB.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rest lock city, bitch.

:cena


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TBH, if Cesaro's gonna be involved here, then they need'a add him to the match at Battleground.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Why have Cesaro work heel against Cena knowing the crowd would hate him? This is the worst Cena/Cesaro match I've seen.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> 2004


Damn really. How did I miss that. 2004 was the last year I was watching WWE before I gave up on them. Was this long after Lita dumped Kane?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena is a sneaky fella. He goes down to mid card to elevate the us title. He is now main eventing even though he is techincally mid card. This guy just wont die.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 42s42 seconds ago
Two commercial breaks, because the last thing you want to see is great wrestling #RAWTonight


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> You mean to tell me you can't see pieces the door fly into the crowd and then someone hold it up? It's not hard to see.


Obviously I saw the car door fly into the crowd. Can't clearly tell if it hit someone though. If it did, why weren't people at least freaking out over it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another fucking commercial... C'mon.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Boring matchup


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> First of all, can't tell if that's a kid or if it's anybody at all. Also, if he did hit someone, why didn't anyone in the crowd try to step in and stop it, or get the hell out of the way!?


Look at the kid on the step that falls backwards in the blue (possibly Cena shirt), clear impact from the door


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

All we have is commercials when they set up the MOTN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> TBH, if Cesaro's gonna be involved here, then they need'a add him to the match at Battleground.


No, because if you do that the wWE would just have Owens pin Cesero and not Cena and win the title.

Owens needs to pin Cena.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't connect... I deliver... commercials.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully that's the end of the ad breaks.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Crossface!!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Obviously I saw the car door fly into the crowd. Can't clearly tell if it hit someone though. If it did, why weren't people at least freaking out over it?


Yeah. Looks like everyone is okay. I love Brock but he should be fined or something. This isn't the first time he nearly clocked a fan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking LOL!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crippler Crossface.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crippler Crossface


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Swiss Benoit!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey you can't do that move cesaro.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Save us OWENS Save us


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM that was a Cena fuck up, the ref had to botch and not count that three.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Two words Cesaro should say when he had Cena in that crossface to make sure he taps out.....

KRISPEN WAH


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena shows his technical mastery with an incredible drop toe hold.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Completely missed Cesaro.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AryaDark said:


> *How many months in a row can Owens stay 9 months pregnant? That has to be dangerous for the baby.*


*His answer: YES.*










I'm sorry, y'all. I just love that picture :lol


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Cesaro wins and triple threat at Battleground? You never know...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A crippler crossface :vince4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God...this match is nowhere near as good as their previous ones. Cena looks a bit lethargic.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Yeah. Looks like everyone is okay. I love Brock but he should be fined or something. This isn't the first time he nearly clocked a fan.


I agree completely. Sometimes I feel like Lesnar doesn't even know his own strength.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

How can you be this good... Cesaro is incredible!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

What an awful counter by Cena.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Cesaro pulling off Benoit's moves. WWFuckery :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Watch out, guys.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

"Watch out guys."


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

As the story goes...

Cena is the only man on the roster that isn't afraid of Lesnar. Cesaro dominates Cena every match they have together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WATCH OUT GUYS"... Damn, Cena is so fucking loud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is Cena doing out there?

:lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That dropkick spot was horrible fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When will people stop doing a flying crossbody on Cena?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> When will people stop doing a flying crossbody on Cena?


When Cena stops calling for them to do one LOL:nerd:


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

cena looks hurt for some reason


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Still not as good as their first one. Still thought it shoulda been Cody to take the challenge tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I straight up heard Cena say "European".
Someone tape his mouth, please.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

This is awesome chant SERIOUSLY GUYS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena keeping the electric chair facebuster and now the swinging side slam facebuster from MITB? :nice

Great match so far and it's awesome to see Cesaro main event RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AryaDark said:


> *How many months in a row can Owens stay 9 months pregnant? That has to be dangerous for the baby.*


To be fair, he'll make up for it by using his ample bosom to breastfeed that kid 4 life.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro is incredible :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Swiss Psycho Crusher!


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I love that move, so beautifull


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I need a gif of that catch and toss. That's going in the sig.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match is so sloppy.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena so sloppy tonight. :jay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is too based.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Im getting tired of hearing JBL and his big match John line


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro keeping hydrated.


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

this match is weird, what is cesaro doing down there lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is still a very good match. I don't mind it being somewhat sloppy because they will always change stuff up together. 

Cesaro/Cena have great chemistry.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it over yet? I turned the TV off after Cena came on, figuring it was the main event...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cesaro icing himself with that water bottle.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This forum is going to break if Cesaro wins this. Praying for this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waiting for Owens to interfere..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena so sloppy tonight. :jay


Agreed. Usually he delivers a solid performance but he's been all over the place tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, its that flying legdrop he never beats anybody with.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can Cena do that move but Rollins can't do the curb stomp?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cena has an awesome leg drop. One of the only moves of his I always really like.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

tbm98 said:


> Is it over yet? I turned the TV off after Cena came on, figuring it was the main event...


Your missing out..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is Cesaro bleeding?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They do work really well together, but they need to tighten up those moves tonight.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's pop up uppercut has to finish Cena. It should have last week and it should have just now. That's a legit finisher.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Match in general is a bit sloppy (Cena mostly), they're both just tired and trying new things. It's no where near as good as there match last week, or the two other big RAW matches they have, still an awesome match. Especially for a main event!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh hey, its that flying legdrop he never beats anybody with.


Hey, it's the one move Cena does that I like.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BIG UPPERCUT!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So is KO not coming back after getting punked out?!


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a great match, if a bit chopped and slopped.

But, I'm actually starting to believe that Cesaro might win this.

Oh who am I kidding, here comes the Cena pin of him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cena is extra loud with calling those spots tonight lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kayfabe explanation of slightly missed uppercut, justifying Cena kicking out? I can dig it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Cesero but he should not be kicking out of Cena's finisher


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro kicked out of the AA? :shocked:


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Who cares if it sloppy. Me love Cena and kick outs. Leik 1...2... OMGGGG OMMGG WOW. OMG CENA GUNA TAP I THINK HE'LL GIVE UP, OMG HE NEVER!!! Yay! This match gud, loats of kickouts and false finishers. MATCH OF THE YEARRRR!!!!!!"!"!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I straight up heard Cena say "European".
> Someone tape his mouth, please.












And don't worry about him flapping his gums, since Botchamania is what's best for business. :I


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro vs Super Cena. 

oh no. :mj2


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

PLEASE GET A SWING


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This is the main event

Was wondering why this match was taking so long


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never seen someone kickout of an AA before. oh wait


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

lmfao who doesnt kick out the AA nowadays?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They do work really well together. :mark:


Cesaro works with anyone. He's just that good. A league of his own right now in this company.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I straight up heard Cena say "European".
> Someone tape his mouth, please.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lord Cena gets up like it was nothing to FU. Cena is a terrible seller.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Cena is extra loud with calling those spots tonight lol


Tonight? LOL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sharpshooter!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

He kicked out! Fuck yeah! Kick out! Kick out! Kick out!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The crossface crippler. :benoit


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ending with a stunner I'm sure


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is amazing. A shame this might not be a legit push, the crowd just fucking loves him.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

How is cesaro, a solid 6'5 235 pounds, so damn technically perfect?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn Cesaro you beast!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SICKKK FUCKING STRENGTH


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

DAT SUPLEX. 

Fucking love Cesaro


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That stunner was god awful


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

cena fucked up


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why did they randomly start talking about the Cadillac? Stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That stunner botch. Holy shit. One of the worst botches EVER.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Cesaro is amazing. A shame this might not be a legit push, the crowd just fucking loves him.


He's everything Vince wishes Reigns was in ring wise.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena buried a finisher I've never seen that before. oh wait


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Botched the stunner again -_-


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro should have did a piledriver. That would have fucked Cena up.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

There have been some botched spots, but this is still in the upper tier of Raw main events.

You know, the ones we used to get all the time several years ago.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro getting those pops.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok that's it, the Springboard Stunner has GOT to go ut. That was one of the worst botches I've ever seen.*


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout OMG CENA GUNNA TAP EVEN THO HE NEVER GIVE UP I'M A MARK OMG! kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout OMG CESARO KICKED OUT OF AA, NEVER SEEN DAT BEFOAR!!! kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout kickout CENAWINSLOL


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

making cesaro look wek


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Cesaro deserves main event status with a good manager.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena kicks out at 2.....yet again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CENA IS SO FUCKING BAD :booklel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Camera guy fucking up on catching the springboard stunner spot _and_ John Boy fucking up the stunner itself. Maffew probably appreciates that 1-2 punch of Botchamania ammo. :hayden3

CE-SA-RO chants! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is too good guys, he's just too good. Best wrestler in the company, Rollins needs a match like this. no gimmicks and no chickenshit heel stuff to get that spot again :mj2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fck Yea! Over the top rope suplex!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That deadlift suplex is even more impressive after a 20+ min match


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CEsaro, do a running knee.

That'll pin cena clean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CENA needs to stop dong that stunner before he hurts someone, he botches it more than he hits it clean


----------



## boxing1836 (May 21, 2015)

cena matches have too many damn kickouts


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cesaro chants, fucking finally.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KO has to come back out at some point


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro deserves this belt. Just give it to him. Even if Cena was called to win this match I would call it into the ref to have Cesaro go over just for being the free king man tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Has this been past 30 minutes? 

Not mad about. It's awesome.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

So sick of Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

You don't have these types of match if you don't have Cesaro winning. Hope they do the best.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that really good selling, or is Cena actually that exhausted?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it just me, or does Cena make the springboard stunner slightly worse each time? I like Cena, but he's gotta ditch that stunner if he is gonna continue to fuck it up like that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena gonna put Cesaro over :mark:

Edit:nvurmind


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

11:12 pm......we are in over time boys n girls!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL and there are still people that believes Cena is good. ut


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just end the damn match it's way past it's expiration date. Cena is doing a fucking Davey Richards tribute.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Cesaro deserves main event status with a good manager.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They dont have to overhype his strength. Cesaro is a damn beast!


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ok that's it, the Springboard Stunner has GOT to go ut. That was one of the worst botches I've ever seen.*


Who cares about botches and sloppily executed moves? As long as we have multiple finishers and loads of kickouts, we'll be fine.

:wink2:


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena arguing with the ref...a recent trend I like.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Cena sucks at selling fullstop.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cena AAs and wins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ARE YOU NOT SPORT ENTERTAINED?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4 Garbage worker


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i hate cena. go the fuck away already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old shit. So many botches by Cena in that match it's not even funny. That doesn't even include his spot calling.

:lel


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

It can't be a classic with a botch like Cena had. You should know that, Cole.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, Cena's overcoming the odds again. At least Owens waited till after the match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro put on a great match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so over Cena "epics". Owens get bitched out like a fucking punk. Cena wins lol.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol owens to lmao and AA does not effect anyone anymore mid card life


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cena3 


FUCK YOU ALL :cena5 I WIN LOL 






:mj2


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So they had to make Cena look even more superhuman than normal?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, Owens definitely winning.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If that were Cena no-selling someone's finisher like KO just did...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The best of all time my ass


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROFL. That was beyond no-selling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they made Owens look like a huge bitch tonight
first he walks away from Cesero, then he walks way from Cena after Cena was exhausted from a match with Cesaro LMFAO
He better be winning at BG and WTF WWE not letting him explain his loss of the NXT title.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro always being allowed to perform and deliver. :draper2 Can't ask much else from the man. He even made his promo botching sound pretty decent.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MOTY!!!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Im now sick of the us open challenge.. cesaro looks like a god right now in the ring


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Nice, Chicago is actually giving Cena props !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And OWENS EATS AN AA FOR GOOD MEASURE.

:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OWENS BURIED, OWENS NO SELL OF THE F-U RIGHT GUYS


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nobody has been "booked" better

WHo do these fuckwads on commentary think they are fooling with this Cena praise?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cesaro with one of his greatest carries. Just give the man the belt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another great worker carried the botch master to a 'WWE epic' for false finishes and spamming finishers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> :cena3
> 
> FUCK YOU ALL :cena5 I WIN LOL
> 
> :mj2


:batista3


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cesaro was amazing tonight....absolutely wonderful..he covered for those Cena botches as best he could. Cena did a lot of superman kick outs and all of that horse shit he always does but Cesaro....those beautiful submission counters like 10 minutes ago were elite shit.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

I wish Cole would shut the fuck up about that car


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They give us a fantastic main event that had some great wrestling (and yes some botches), yet you do nothing but complain anyway. I kinda wish that from now on, we have 100 straight shows that end in 20 minute promos JUST to spite everybody complaining about this match. 

Fuck all yall, I enjoyed the hell out of this.

But the ending was shit, yeah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Match was very good with a clean finish and a tired Cena still thwarts an Owens attack? fpalm


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People thought Cena should lose the title to a jobber so that all the effort into elevating the title is for naught, not to mention ruin the KO/Cena ppv match? Oh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent main event...and then Owens gets punked majorly by a very fatigued Cena. Meh, I'm not gonna dwell on that much since it's gotta be a sign that KO is winning the title in their rubber match and also because Cena and Cesaro tore the house down tonight. :clap


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens looked like a complete fool. He is definitely winning at battleground.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro always being allowed to perform and deliver. :draper2 Can't ask much else from the man. He even made his promo botching sound pretty decent.


They should make Cesero IC champion instead or Rybotch


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

PoTayToh said:


> I wish Cole would shut the fuck up about that car


I wish he would just shut the fuck up


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:supercena

Cesaro and Owens disposed of. Vince must be creaming his pants right now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They booked Owens terribly tonight. First he walks away from Cesaro, the they have him try to attack a tired Cena and he couldn't do that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena AA's Owens after wrestling a 40 minute match :mj4*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a bummer. Good match, probably the weakest of their matches on RAW. This is what, pt. IV now? :lol


Lets hope Cesaro wins the 5th one!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It was a good match, but dragged on a little, probably would of been better if it was cut by 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's obvious Owens is winning at the ppv. Match was great.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

wow way to make Owens look like a complete b^tch


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> They give us a fantastic main event that had some great wrestling (and yes some botches), yet you do nothing but complain anyway. I kinda wish that from now on, we have 100 straight shows that end in 20 minute promos JUST to spite everybody complaining about this match.
> 
> Fuck all yall, I enjoyed the hell out of this.
> 
> But the ending was shit, yeah.


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Dr. Middy again." unk3

Regardless,


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

So 15 kickouts safe estimate? That was a botchfest, mostly by Cena but Cesaro screwed up a Swing exchange. 2/5 stars.

I liked this week more than last week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing amazing match. It had it's sloppy moments *cough*cena*cough. Still a phenomenal RAW main event. Easily the best RAW main event this year.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should make Cesero IC champion instead or Rybotch


I said before that Show should go over Ryback with Cesaro going over Show.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cena AA's Owens after wrestling a 40 minute match :mj4*


Rise Above Logic. :supercena

Retarded as it was, at least the main event was fantastic. :draper2


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> They booked Owens terribly tonight. First he walks away from Cesaro, the they have him try to attack a tired Cena and he couldn't do that.


He's selling his NXT title loss by not being on his A game.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Cena AA's Owens after wrestling a 40 minute match :mj4*


Yeah that reeked of Mcmahon booking.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Heyman promo + angry Brock + Chicago + possible Cesaro match + Cena/Owens = :mark:


Welp, I got everything I wanted. Great Raw for me. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a feeling Stone Cold went to the refrigerator after that botched stunner :lol

Jesus Christ :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Owens eats an AA after Cena survives a physically taxing match with a super athlete! What resilience!

ffs...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope the Cena challenge ends soon. I am so tired of the predictable endings.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Awesome Raw, best in months. Screw anyone who says other wise. The pacing for once was perfect. So refreshing to have a A Class match as the main event. Opposed to last weeks bs tag match. Highlights Lesner destroying everyone from the caddalic to Cenas illegitmate son heh. And Nikkis Skirt stole the show, all the way to Rusev. To be fair, Cena had been eating those running powerbombs, that was the first time he countered it. So it's not all bad. Although how he can be so fresh after a demanding 40 minute match is beyond me, bad selling.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Just give Cesaro the IC Belt and take it off the big goof


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

The Crossface Tribute was great.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

And so the bad booking of Owens begins.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

After losing the NXT championship, I would be completely surprised if KO doesn't win the U.S. Title....wait no I wouldn't


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

They adding Cesaro to the pay per view? 3 way

Lesnar hitting the kid with the car door is a lawsuit

The main event was good


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So much negativity here. Can't let the night end like this.























I tried.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

The issue with putting Cena in the ring with a guy like Cesaro is that it exposes just how sloppy Cena can be at times. Cesaro carried his ass to a good match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> They booked Owens terribly tonight. First he walks away from Cesaro, the they have him try to attack a tired Cena and he couldn't do that.


Now why would any reasonable man stand there and get in a useless fight with a motivated Cesaro? He backed away and waited for another opportunity to get Cena.

But I get it Owens should just be a fool and get in a fight with everybody at all times and not use his intellect to assess a situation.

Get real.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fake pics of Kane on vacation. :vince5

J&J road trip with stupid car. :vince5

The jokes! The entertainment!

THIS IS AWESOME! THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batz said:


> Cesaro works with anyone. He's just that good. A league of his own right now in this company.


Agreed. Cesaro put on a clinic tonight compared to Cena. He is so much crisper with his moves. Best worker in WWE that's active right now. :mark:


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Awesome Raw, best in months. Screw anyone who says other wise. The pacing for once was perfect. So refreshing to have a A Class match as the main event. Opposed to last weeks bs tag match. Highlights Lesner destroying everyone from the caddalic to Cenas illegitmate son heh. *And Nikkis Skirt stole the show*, all the way to Rusev. To be fair, Cena had been eating those running powerbombs, that was the first time he countered it. So it's not all bad. Although how he can be so fresh after a demanding 40 minute match is beyond me, bad selling.


This especially! Damn, she is a beautiful lady.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> They adding Cesaro to the pay per view? 3 way
> 
> Lesnar hitting the kid with the car door is a lawsuit
> 
> The main event was good


That car door hit a kid? Why didn't Cena go tell him to rise above it?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena wrestles a lengthy and extremely punishing match and still has the endurance and strength to AA Owens :CENA

Pretty damn good match, these 2 always deliver though. I'm gonna guess Cesaro will be lost again seeing how he actually lost clean and KO didn't attack him.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Match of the Year for me. I don't care what the haters say, that was amazing. If Cena/Punk got MOTY an 5* despite having numerous botches, then this should too. #PushCesaroNOW !


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad episode of Raw, and much better than last week's shitfest. Another great performance from Cena and Cesaro. The ending could've been handled a lot better, but I don't a problem with Cena getting the upperhand tonight, since Owens had the advantage for most of the feud, and that Owens will most likely beat Cena for the US Title at Battleground.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These reactions are hilarious.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

So Brock Lesnar can't defend himself after being attacked for five minutes, one of the attackers being from 'J&J', yet John Cena can do flips and AA against a surprise attacker, after a half-hour-or-so match where he nearly lost.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd rather this slightly sloppy but creative match than a mistake free unoriginal/generic match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great match between Cesaro and Cena


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena called Cesaro back in and gave him MAD props. Pretty emotional. Crowd was chanting Cesaro!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> And so the bad booking of Owens begins.


Lord some of you fans praise, wwe with their amazing booking. Suddenly things don't go down the way you expected in one segment. Oh bad booking incoming, almost like you are expecting or wanting it to happen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena seemed really off tonight. His spot calling was, uh, louder than usual, shall we say. And he looked like he was going at half speed and got winded.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW was an improvement of the ones in recent months. Loved Rusev, enjoyed PTP on commentary, enjoyed Miz being a dork, enjoyed Bo vs Ambrose, Bork dismantling a car, and the ME with Cesaro being a boss. Not bad.

Just wish we coulda squeezed in a quick Swagger squash, but oh well, I was spoiled with him being on programming twice last week.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Might Guy said:


> Cena wrestles a lengthy and extremely punishing match and still has the endurance and strength to AA Owens :CENA
> 
> Pretty damn good match, these 2 always deliver though. I'm gonna guess Cesaro will be lost again seeing how he actually lost clean and KO didn't attack him.


You know they're never gonna push him, why bother getting your hopes up? Who cares if he's over and is incredible in the ring, he "doesn't connect with the fans" and he's too foreign


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like seeing Cesaro's single matches. He's good. This was a great match with him.

Terminator Cena. When does he retire again?


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Every week there's a new match of the year. SMH. You people have ridiculously low standards or are easily manipulated into thinking a match is good because there's 10 finishers and 100 pin attempts.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

i log on to see the comments for the main event match and there's a bunch of spoiled smarks complaining....if you cant appreciate that match knowing this is the best match on tv this week, then why the fuck do u watch WWE??? LOOL seriously if THIS isnt good enough, then what DO you watch for???? Fucking smarks


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great RAW. :clap

Where was Neville?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Agreed. Cesaro put on a clinic tonight compared to Cena. He is so much crisper with his moves. Best worker in WWE that's active right now. :mark:


Cesaro and Cena have had 4 RAW matches together, and God knows how many house show matches. Tonight was their weakest match of their bouts, but my goodness I'd take 30-40 minutes of this match as the main event of RAW each week than any other bullshit Authority tag-team that ends in a meaningless predictable conundrum. 


I don't remember the last time at 11pm on a Monday I was hyped for a match. The night usually ends in frustration, exhaustion, headache, absolute distaste for the on-screen product. I think everyone here can relate! :lol I really do hope we get big time matches to close out weekly shows more often.


To add on to that, title changes on RAW need to like... happen again. I don't remember the last time that has happened in a singles competition. It really takes away interest from watching the weekly shows if nothing big is going to happen.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Good raw overall. Minus the silly bad kane on vacation photoshopping.
Remember when he was an actual scary threat. 

AND DEBUTS MY ASS!!!

And they had better not pair paige with naomi/tamina [Not interesting]. Have them join team bella.
And bring in the 4 horeswomen. And do it right. Generate some god damn buzz!!!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

So we're gonna act like Owens didn't essentially no sell the AA?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> That car door hit a kid? Why didn't Cena go tell him to rise above it?


http://twitter.com/BillNevilleNAI/status/618247632000040961


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batz said:


> Cesaro and Cena have had 4 RAW matches together, and God knows how many house show matches. Tonight was their weakest match of their bouts, but my goodness I'd take 30-40 minutes of this match as the main event of RAW each week than any other bullshit Authority tag-team that ends in a meaningless predictable conundrum.
> 
> 
> I don't remember the last time at 11pm on a Monday I was hyped for a match. The night usually ends in frustration, exhaustion, headache, absolute distaste for the on-screen product. I think everyone here can relate! :lol I really do hope we get big time matches to close out weekly shows more often.
> ...


Agreed again. The overall execution was the sloppiest of their matched, but it still made for a wildly entertaining main event. Can you iagine if Cesaro had actually won the title tonight? This match would have become legendary and it would give RAW the aura of unpredictability that it is so sorely lacking.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That Main Event was easily the best match I've seen in the WWE this year. Just freaking spectacular pro wrestling. A standing ovation for both men!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The first two hours of raw were crap outside of the Heyman promo but the last hour was great.

Just more proof Raw needs to be two hours.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> i log on to see the comments for the main event match and there's a bunch of spoiled smarks complaining....if you cant appreciate that match knowing this is the best match on tv this week, then why the fuck do u watch WWE??? LOOL seriously if THIS isnt good enough, then what DO you watch for???? Fucking smarks


:laugh: It's the smarks that love Cena now, it's the cool thing to do now since most people don't like him. Go figure.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

OMG AMBROSE ACTUALLY WON ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark: :mark:

Yeah, Cena overcame the odds. Obviously he's being built to face Lesnar at SS...oh wait, that's NOT the theory for everyone who comes out of Raw looking strong?
ops


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, was this raw actually good?!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Agreed again. The overall execution was the sloppiest of their matched, but it still made for a wildly entertaining main event. Can you iagine if Cesaro had actually won the title tonight? This match would have become legendary and it would give RAW the aura of unpredictability that it is so sorely lacking.


A moment like that would give the product the jumpstart it _*desperately*_ needs.

But we're stuck with the usual lolcenawins. Whatever.


I like what you're doing with your avatar. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Agreed again. The overall execution was the sloppiest of their matched, but it still made for a wildly entertaining main event. Can you iagine if Cesaro had actually won the title tonight? This match would have become legendary and it would give RAW the aura of unpredictability that it is so sorely lacking.


Cesaro and Cena had a 30 minute main event on Raw. Nothing predictable about that. A Cesaro win would have been truly shocking but it's going to take much more creativity than a Midcard title chane to make the show unpredictable.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> http://twitter.com/BillNevilleNAI/status/618247632000040961


Took me a few times to see it, but damn he got hit pretty good. I'm pretty sure he's backstage with some awesome swag right now.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Cesaro/Cena>Mundo/Puma
HATERS BE DARNED!


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Loved that main event. Cesaro is a superstar. I'll admit that it was a little sloppy and they were botching some moves, but for a Raw main event, it had everything. Just imagine what these two can do in a hardcore match..

Those people who hang around the corners of the outside of the ring need to move their asses. I heard Cena telling them to "watch out" when he landed outside from the top rope, and watched them scramble out of the way.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is Cena giving Cesaro huge credit not just for tonite but for last week. Called him the future and said no matter how hard they hold you back keep bringing it cuz the fans love you. Place erupted.


----------



## WildEagle18 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was browsing through my twitter feed and one of my friends retweeted it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618257376412573696
And the whole CenavsCesaro is actually big on twitter and getting a lot of praises. I like their past matches than this one (since it was sloppy overall) but it was still a good match for the main event. Cesaro got 30mins match in the Main Event of Raw and looked strong as hell against Cena again. 

Hopefully we see Cesaro vs Owens, the matches would be pure greatness.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Anyone noticed that Cena has been living in midcard. But some how he slimed is way back to Main Event. And soon he well be maineventing with Lesner at SS lol. I don't know. Great match, But Cesaro carried that match. Great raw today I well reiterate. Felt more segmentated then usual. Good balance of main card to mid card. Ambrose wan a match that wasen't againgst Wyatt lol, good for him. I really hope this Wyatt/Reigns feud is heading some where for Bray, but per usual he well have to job. He should really join a promotion, that appreciate him. For his size can move well, has great in ring psychology.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Natecore said:


> Cesaro and Cena had a 30 minute main event on Raw. Nothing predictable about that. A Cesaro win would have been truly shocking but it's going to take much more creativity than a Midcard title chane to make the show unpredictable.


The product is lacking buzz. They're not getting viewers, buys, social media activity is way down. The show is dull, predictable, the usual shit. The casual audience has figured it out and are tuning out.

Cesaro winning the US title on the main event of RAW from John Cena would do wonders for the product. Not because it's Cena and Cesaro and a mid-card title, but because it's SOMETHING NEW.

Nothing right now is trending worldwide from tonight's RAW. NOTHING. I usually check each week and every PPV event for social media activity, this is the most lacking I've ever seen it. Neither one of Owens vs Cena matches trended world-wide. Not even the top 10. The Japan Show (it was early in the morning, even for most twitter and facebook users) Lesnar's return is the only thing I can recall in the last month that happen to crack it. That's really sad when usually on RAW everything and anything would trend. Even several hours after the shows have gone off air.

Nothing of interest going on, so make something happen!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Here is Cena giving Cesaro huge credit not just for tonite but for last week. Called him the future and said no matter how hard they hold you back keep bringing it cuz the fans love you. Place erupted.


Does Cena have pull or does he not. This isn't the first time he has gone out his way to praise Cesaro in front of a huge crowd. WTF is Cesaro stuck in the same position, he's in his mid 30s. He needs to be the present and not the future.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Might Guy said:


> Does Cena have pull or does he not. This isn't the first time he has gone out his way to praise Cesaro in front of a huge crowd. WTF is Cesaro stuck in the same position, he's in his mid 30s. He needs to be the present and not the future.


It's just Cena pandering to the crowd since he knows Chicago likes Cesaro. Not like Cesaro is going to get a serious push going forward. In a month from now, all of this will be forgotten...again.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> They give us a fantastic main event that had some great wrestling (and yes some botches), yet you do nothing but complain anyway. I kinda wish that from now on, we have 100 straight shows that end in 20 minute promos JUST to spite everybody complaining about this match.
> 
> Fuck all yall, I enjoyed the hell out of this.
> 
> But the ending was shit, yeah.


Woah there doc, I'm seeing a lot of praise for the match, cesaro getting praise, cenA being called out jusitfiably for botches and loud calling, that's seems about right dontyathink?

I'm beginning to wonder though if these matches really elevate anyone? Cena's let the world and his dog kick out of the AA now so I wonder if the impact of a tight match against him has been lost?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Here is Cena giving Cesaro huge credit not just for tonite but for last week. Called him the future and said no matter how hard they hold you back keep bringing it cuz the fans love you. Place erupted.


Anyone got video of this?

And besides we all know this is just Cena pandering.

If this is true, this is at least the first piece of proof of WWE actually acknowledging they know their holding him back LOL


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Missed the first two hours of Raw, was at a friend's house, so tuned in just in time to see Lesnar destroying the Cadillac. Follow that with the New Day's antics (crazy how much they've grown on me), Kalisto flying around, Titus doing a fine job auditioning for a future colour commentators spot, and finally the greatness of Cena vs. Cesaro, and it was an extremely fun Raw. 

I really loved that main event. A lot of "epic, awesome" matches lately have heavily relied on finisher kick-outs and over-use of near falls, and while Cena vs. Cesaro had some of that, it had enough of its own flavour that it felt organic. Two super-strong guys, using their strength for wicked counters and unbelievable power moves, the effort and exertion from both men made it feel like a true athletic contest, especially with the marathon run time.

Lesnar is a freak. First the ridiculous power of throwing the car door that far, and then the agility to jump in the ring like that that would make a cat envious. Despite tipping the scales at roughly 300 pounds, Brock looked like the quicker man, and seemed to decide to let Rollins live for another day.

Surprised at the lack of CM Punk chants from the Chicago crowd. I thought the open challenge would have seen Cena's mic work get drowned out with them.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Anyone noticed that Cena has been living in midcard. But some how he slimed is way back to Main Event.


I'll be the first to throw out a few snarky comments the day he gets back into the world title picture, but he's been impressive and entertaining recently. Some of that's attributed to the guys he's working with. Cesaro and Owens are incredibly talented performers. But also because he's noticeably been more willing to change things up. He's trying moves out there that I haven't seen before. It's obviously a conscious decision he's made to step things up a bit and really put these guys over. He's consequently making himself, as a performer, more tolerable. 

I'm enjoying his feuds more than anything else on the show. Apart from Paige's entrance obviously.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Was there any Punk chants tonight? I only tuned in when the Lesnar segment was going on, and I didn't hear any from that point onwards.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Razor Mike said:


> I'll be the first to throw out a few snarky comments the day he gets back into the world title picture, but he's been impressive and entertaining recently. Some of that's attributed to the guys he's working with. Cesaro and Owens are incredibly talented performers. But also because he's noticeably been more willing to change things up. He's trying moves out there that I haven't seen before. It's obviously a conscious decision he's made to step things up a bit and really put these guys over. He's consequently making himself, as a performer, more tolerable.
> 
> I'm enjoying his feuds more than anything else on the show. Apart from Paige's entrance obviously.


Once I see some people get over and stay main event after a feud with him I'll agree. As yet there's no evidence of that.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> Was there any Punk chants tonight? I only tuned in when the Lesnar segment was going on, and I didn't hear any from that point onwards.


Yup they were chanting CM Punk during the Sheamus - Reigns match.

Reigns was cheered though.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Yup they were chanting CM Punk during the Sheamus - Reigns match.
> 
> Reigns was cheered though.


Of course it happened during a Sheamus match. :laugh:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brilliant main event. I can see Owens beating Cena at Battleground and then getting a triple threat at Summerslam with Cesaro involved (which then prevents Cena from being pinned twice) - and damn what a classic that would be.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

were they seriously trying to pass those fake photos as kane really being in hawaii?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eventfull show.

Loved the way Lesnar destroyed JJ. Beast.

Not a big fan of Ambrose, but what did he do to deserve that? Bo Dallas? Why? Why? Ambrose deserves a higher spot than that. And there is a movie coming up.

"no babies for me" - Nikki is a perfect woman.

#ThankYouSummer Rusev still boring, tho.

A pretty loud support for Cena, didn't expect that from Chicago. And Cesaro... killed the crowd with a promo. What happened to him? He used to be a decent talker but it was a BAD promo.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I completely dumped on last week Raw but i was entertained by enough segments tonjght to come give them credit.

*The Bella/Fox* crew actually entertained me tonight. Nice victory and beatdown. Actually looking forward to the new women(hopefully some nxt call ups) that eventually come to Paige defense

*The Reigns/Sheamus *match was pretty good, interesting ending but was disappointed that was all for wyatt tonight. 

*RKO* :mark: happy to see him back.

*Rusev* being amazing with a long awaited beatdown to Ziggler was one of the best moments for me. He even got me enjoying Summer. We rarely get to see good heel beatdowns, and that one was definitely one of the better ones.

*Ambrose and Bo Dallas* got dueling chantcchants amd honestly Bos being the louder and more aggressive half made me happy. I want them to do something with Bo badly.

*New Day* getting a much needed victory was a high for me

*Brock Smash!* :mark: everything about that segment was good

*Main Event* was great. Happy to see a singles match close. Cesaro can be a star. I hated how Owens was presented tonight but I won't go into that.

Overall yes raw is wat too damn long but I was able to enjoy chunks of it tonight at least. The Authority not having a overwhelming presense tonight really helped in my opinion


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got home, anybody want to recommended any segments or matches from the show worth watching. If there even are any :lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TJQ said:


> Just got home, anybody want to recommended any segments or matches from the show worth watching. If there even are any :lol


Brock and Cesaro - Cena are must see. Sheamus - Reigns and New Day - Lucha were decent, and as for everything else, don't bother.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Segments I enjoyed this week on RAW were: 

-Paige/Brie Bella match. I continue to wonder who will eventually help Paige. This storyline has done a great job of building that situation up.

-Reigns/Sheamus match was good but it's getting predictable with the Bray Wyatt stuff. I figured Wyatt was going to interfere with his mind games. Oh yeah, Randy Orton returns to attack Sheamus too. That was nice.

-Loved the beatdown Rusev gave on Ziggler. And with Summer Rae throwing Lana out of the ring. However, roles continue to look confusing here. 

-Enjoyed Lesnar destroying J & J's car. He was looking like a boss out there. Just hope that door he tossed out didn't hurt someone badly. Seth Rollins' mic work was good all night.

-Lucha Dragons/New Day match was fine and glad New Day got the win.

-Very long match between Cena/Cesaro. Got a 15 minute overrun. It was entertaining but very predictable. Nothing big happened. Just Cena winning again. Much better show than last week.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

One of those times when Midcard title closes the show.


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Im just now finishing Raw from last night, and I mean really? The fact theyre dedicating any time to the "Kane in Hawaii" pics and the J&J Driving around Chicago kills me. Mainly because the pics of Kane were horribly photoshopped, they used the same 2 or 3 of him with different backgrounds. I could photoshop better before I knew how to use photoshop. Also, the Caddy Brock destroyed was clearly a different car from the one they were driving earlier. Different color stripes, one had a window decal, one didnt. Its like theyre not even trying anymore, and I hate the fact theyre not. Anyone else losing interest over the small things like that, which seem to be popping up every week?

/rant


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Raw was awful and simple. It's a stale show that hasn't been entertaining in so many years. It's kills me to see people type "Cesaro vs Cena is match of the year". What show are you watching? Granted we all get the right to our opinions, but aren't some opinions just foolish? Can't we admit as a society that some opinions are just flat out irrelevant, or in particular so far from the truth that they will only ever be a reflection of that person's "ignorance". We are entitled to our views, but those views can still be wrong and replaced with other opinions that are more correct, or relevant to the subject being discussed.

Raw is boring, that's a fact. There is no arguing this point. Ratings are at all time lows and Smackdown is literally more boring. The company doesn't have the star power it once had and it has always lacked the ability to provide a story for it's shows. It's a myth that Vince McMahon is some sort of brilliant story teller. Vince is no story tells. He is a man who inherited wealth from his father and with Cable television, Hulk Hogan, and the 80's pop culture the WWF became what it is today. One man didn't create all of this. People have been entertained with "Professional Wrestling" long before Vince existed. 

Nothing against the stars today, but they aren't booked in a way to become "larger than life". Look at Wyatt, or Reigns. Both were building a name for themselves. The WWE failed with both. Their hard core fans will tell you otherwise, but what about non fans? You don't pick up interests with this type of booking. Less and less viewership each week means everything. Ambrose is another example of failed booking. They had a "Piper" like heel on their hands. What have they done with it? Turned Ambrose "face" and made him a complete joke. 

I can't recall a time where the World title meant as little as it does today. Don't get me wrong I think Rollins is awesome, but his booking on the way to the top was predictable and boring. Did you honestly think he wouldn't win MITB? Did we honestly think he wasn't going to cash in at Mania? His heel turn on Ambrose and Reigns was awful and desperate. Plan "B" was Seth Rollins? He isn't even "Plan A". LOL. Once again that is terrible booking. Your face of the company is "Plan B".


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pretty good Raw overall.

As always opening promo was kinda boring but that 'Seth calls out the beast' was one of my favorite segments of all year.

Reigns vs Sheamus could have been better. One of my least favorite Roman Reigns TV-matches of all year. Audience didn't seem to like that either.

I felt like skipping the main event because we saw that match last week. I was actually surprised that Cena looked strong in the end of the show. It was nice that we had a clean finish to Cena vs Cesaro and no interruption this time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

JBL got wrecked.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW was alright for me. I didn't love it overall, but did not hate it. 

Brock Lesnar was the star of the show. I loved him destroying that car. He shoud've ended the show but since he didn't, it seems obvious that John Cena is moving back into the main event. Good match with Cesaro but Kevin Owens looked like a geek. First, he got bitched out by Cesaro and then he ate an AA after Cena had wrestled for over 20 minutes. 

Speaking of week booking, the WWE needs to decide what they're doing with Seth Rollins. One week, he's big & bad. And the next, he literally runs like a bitch from Brock. This was a hilarious though, but still. I'd rather Rollins take his beating like a man, not run for his life like a boy. A lot of folks wanted anyone but Roman Reigns as WWE champ, but holding the belt has exposed Rollins a bit. 

Roman and Sheamus was alright. I do like the Bray/Roman feud, but the WWE needs to do something more than just Bray interrupting Roman all the time. I'd like to see Reigns initiate some aggression. 

Rusev was AWESOME! :mark: 

The dueling Ambrose/Bo Dallas chants were funny. But Ambrose is so directionless. Battleground is two weeks away. Ambrose should be feuding with Sheamus over the briefcase.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course Lana and Summer Rae end up barefoot on a Raw I don't watch. :kobe2

But nah, I watched Lucha Underground and baseball instead last night and don't regret it one bit. Even if Raw was decent last night (supposedly of course), it'll just be shitty again next week. No consistency whatsoever. I'll just Youtube any good stuff I missed.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Brock Lesnar and the Owens angle is the only thing Raw has going for it.
No one cares about the Big Shit and the goldberg wannabe.Orton is so awful he makes Sheamus look supremely talented, New Day are Old News, 
Cesaro is decent but he will get lost in the shuffle when WWE fuck him up as well, and internet fanboys favorite Ambrose is an embarrassment.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

All I ever see in this thread is people saying that 2/3's of the show was shit but there was some good stuff in there kinda. If most of your flagship show sucks, you're not doing a good job and the show isn't good.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

it is more than 2 thirds rubbish, its almost entirely rubbish bar owens and brock and brock aint there most of the time


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

The main event was awesome (Y) but the rest.. not so much.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

As allways i was entertained by Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great Raw.

You can excuse shit when you have three brilliant standouts in Rusev, Brock/Rollins and Cesaro/Cena. One of the best Raws of the year and the crowd made it all that much better.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone know who fake Bray was? Just curious


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Anyone know who fake Bray was? Just curious


Bo Dallas?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Give no fucks about 97% of this show. Just watched the Rusev beat down on Ziggy on YouTube and that was about it. The Lesnar beatdown I'm guessing was quite cool but from what I read, nothing we haven't seen before. Also once again, so many fucking repetitive matches that mean absolutely _nothing_.

Cesaro/Cena was 'a good lil TV match' yeah yeah whatever, but save the 30 minute matches for the PPVs for fuck sake! 

Sheamus/Reigns; Ryback/Show; Lucha Dragons/New Day; R-Truth/Barrett...who gives a shit about _any_ of this? Raw is such an endurance test...and that was just reading the results on another site! Three hours of Raw and two hours of Smackdown every week plus all these 'Network exclusive' shows are killing everybody.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Great Raw, three good matches and a great main event. Lesnar segment was just SICK, Joey Mercury is dead for sure...The only bad thing on the show is that there wasn't enough Kevin Owens in there.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

I enjoyed last night's RAW. Hopefully Brock will be on next week's RAW.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I thought Cody was going to show up. I wanted to see which direction they would take his character in.

And not that I want Roman/Dean/Seth fighting all the time, but why weren't Ambreigns upset over The Authority beating them up last week? Why wasn't J&J Security upset that Dean took kendo sticks to their asses on Smackdown? I wish there were better follow through from week to week.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The main event match was sick but I still wish Owens would have interfered sooner.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Biggest slaying of the night ? the Cadillac? Ziggler? J&J ?

no it was TItus massacring the stooges on commentary, made JBL and Cole look like chumps and rightly so

Come on JBL Call the match ! and there is titus calling the action like they should have been doing for the last 10 years.

is good stuff.

IS IT ME now, or has a few guys 'shrunk'' a little, it seems brock is a little smaller and so is Big E. like more streamlined but muscular.

The Crowd was heavily into tonights show, I watched on youtube but from start to finish the crowd sounded red hot, lots of chants and action to keep people into it, OK there was a fair old repetition but there wasn't anything actually bad and cringey like last week.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got around to Cena/Cesaro from this weeks RAW, and FUCK they killed it. Loving IndyCena, dreading the day he drops the US title and most likely moves back to the Main Event scene unk3


----------

